# Clearblue Clinical Study Buddies



## babycakes76

Hi thought it would be good for those of us who have been accepted to start this thread so we can compare notes...

I posted my consent forms off the wednesday so i really hope i get the moniter soon as I'm on CD 3 now it would be great if i get it next week so i can start POAS!!!


----------



## tansey

When they rang what did they ask you? I haven't heard yet but managed to apply.
Thanks.


----------



## CareBear

I pplied and have heard nothing.... I really wanted to do this too!!! Oh well obviously wasn't meant to be!


----------



## honey08

pls could some 1 help me get my ticker on2 end of messages like u all do!! ive got my ticker in my bluetooth folder!! can any1 help??


----------



## babycakes76

> Tansey:[When they rang what did they ask you? I haven't heard yet but managed to apply.
> Thanks./QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry Tansey just realised i didn't answer your question :dohh:
> 
> They asked how long my cycle is and what has been the shortest and longest cycle, If i have been pg before, m/c before, if i have PCOS, or any other gynae probs, my age etc....
> 
> Have you heard anything yet Tansey/Carebear?


----------



## godivalocks

Man, those questions sound like they are wanting to weed out the "bad eggs" so to speak. That way, when it comes time to make a claim on their product, they can say, "Studies show that blah blah blah". Make it look like a positive success rate.


----------



## babycakes76

> *Tansey:*When they rang what did they ask you? I haven't heard yet but managed to apply.
> Thanks.

Sorry Tansey just realised i didn't answer your question :dohh:

They asked how long my cycle is and what has been the shortest and longest cycle, If i have been pg before, m/c before, if i have PCOS, or any other gynae probs, my age etc....

Have you heard anything yet Tansey/Carebear?


----------



## tansey

No i haven't heard anything - oh well, i must be on the list. You'll have to keep us updated as to what you have to do. xx


----------



## honey08

didnt realise i posted that question about tickers(wk ago) in ere!! sry! as u can c ive got it sorted:) , wot u waiting for? cbfm ? im waiting to get my persona fm, i dont need2use it for about 8days or so yet(if im not preggers now that is) but i still want it asap!! i got the persona one cos it was in my price rage,the cbfm r just dear4me,wish i could get one!! plus the sticks4persona are only£9.99 for 8,let me know how u get on all of u cos they cant be that different between the 2!! :)


----------



## CareBear

I've heard nothing :hissy: but I expect I wouldn't be chosen as I am on fertility treatment but I still want one!!!! I have a persona monitor which I use as it proves to me that my treatment is working - I don't trust docs or pills he he!!!


----------



## saraendepity

i applied for it nearly 2 weeks ago n they havent replied....i'm obviously not wanted! :sulk:
hope everyone who is accepted get their :bfp: soon

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babycakes76

Well I'm hoping my CBFM is at the PO!! Got a card from the postie today but won't be able to collect it till tomorrow morning - please please please let it be that :hissy:

Anyone else been accepted yet??


----------



## honey08

ohi wish i knew about this cbfm trail would of loved to of done it....who ever is doing it would u ask them how often they do them...and pm me thank u !! x x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Me me, ive been accepted!!!!
just waiting for my consent forms and then I'll be off!!!!

I had to plead with the woman after MY m/c 3 weeks ago but she agreed to let me take part!!

Im so exited.....that means I cannot take a break b4 I go on holibops 23rd sept...

I have a cbfm anyways but it will be sooooo fun to compare notes etc. and of course I didnt tell her I already had one:blush:

She asked me Q's on my shortest and longest cycle, how many pg's I have had etc.........

Good Luck to anyone else who has applied!!


----------



## saraendepity

i have just been accepted today how exciting!!!!! i cant wait.... babycakes..how long did your consent forms etc take to come out ???? i am soo excited about it !!!!!!
ps congrats on being accepted jacqui, u really deserve it after all you been thru recently.

hope we all get very stick bfp's on the trial!!!!! whoop whoop!!!!!

:wohoo:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:happydance::happydance: congratties huney!!!

My consent forms didnt come today:cry:
Was waiting impatiently for the postie too......:dohh:

PS I applied for it about 7 weeks ago!!!! Before my last m/c, so waited ages to hear...2 weeks aint bad!!


----------



## babycakes76

saraendepity said:


> i have just been accepted today how exciting!!!!! i cant wait.... babycakes..how long did your consent forms etc take to come out ???? i am soo excited about it !!!!!!
> ps congrats on being accepted jacqui, u really deserve it after all you been thru recently.
> 
> hope we all get very stick bfp's on the trial!!!!! whoop whoop!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx

Woohoo!!! :happydance: Congratulations!!

The consent arrived within four days and i only picked up all of my stuff from the PO today. I had to wait for about two-three weeks before i got the CBFM....all exciting stuff!! Now i can't wait till CD1 lol!! so i can start the monitor (decided to have a break this current cycle).

Keep in touch on how you get on


----------



## xxxjacxxx

three weeks!!! OMG!!!! That long, dispicable!!:rofl:

I probably wont be able to start mine until after my next cycle, but hey....I have one on standby LOL

Babycakes - Do you have to keep every single wee sample you do? do they have to be kept in the fridge??? Im sure I read this somewhere.

What EXACTLY do you get, c'mon tell, tell.....Im super exited!!


----------



## saraendepity

xxxjacquixxx said:


> three weeks!!! OMG!!!! That long, dispicable!!:rofl:
> 
> I probably wont be able to start mine until after my next cycle, but hey....I have one on standby LOL
> 
> Babycakes - Do you have to keep every single wee sample you do? do they have to be kept in the fridge??? Im sure I read this somewhere.
> 
> What EXACTLY do you get, c'mon tell, tell.....Im super exited!!

me too i'm soooooo :loopy: excited!!!! got my consent forms today well about 1/2 hr ago.. they are already in the post box waiting to go !!!! i'm sure your forms will be waiting on the door mat for you today jacqui. i so cant wait to get my monitor its far too exciting!!!!! :wohoo:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Nope, mine havn't arrived today:cry:

Gutted!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls

I've just been accepted today so guess you have another CBFM buddy! xx


----------



## Rumpskin

Hello buddies!

I got signed up today. Just waiting for my forms to come through. I am sooooo excited beyond belief xxx


----------



## aflight84

me too! All very exciting. 
just waiting for my forms now


----------



## Tishimouse

Have they told you that if you do get pregnant during the studies, they ask you to continue sending urine samples off for the following eight months AND they pay you £60.00 for doing so. :happydance:

Best of luck to you all and no doubt there will be a number of successes amongst you. 

Sending you some :dust:


----------



## aflight84

i got told i'd have to send urine samples while pregnant but didn't say anything about paying me to do it! I'll have to check that out. fingers crossed for :bfp: for all of us!


----------



## Sinead

:happydance::happydance::happydance: I've been accepted too (about 1/2 hour ago). My dh has decided I am now a "pot-peer"!!!!! What with that and my fertility appointment in September its all go. 

Thanks for whoever posted the clearblue number (I can't find the post) as they called my mobile and normally I don't return calls to numbers I don't know, so would never have been accepted if it wasn't for that post - Thanks again :flower:


----------



## Tishimouse

aflight84 said:


> i got told i'd have to send urine samples while pregnant but didn't say anything about paying me to do it! I'll have to check that out. fingers crossed for :bfp: for all of us!

Have a look on their website, it's written there (in fact make a copy of it in case they withdraw the offer). I can't think of anything better than taking part in an experiment that will both benefit you and make you a bit of pocket money. :thumbup:


----------



## Rumpskin

Sinead said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance: I've been accepted too (about 1/2 hour ago). My dh has decided I am now a "pot-peer"!!!!! What with that and my fertility appointment in September its all go.
> 
> Thanks for whoever posted the clearblue number (I can't find the post) as they called my mobile and normally I don't return calls to numbers I don't know, so would never have been accepted if it wasn't for that post - Thanks again :flower:

Congrats sweets. That was me! If I hadnt gone home today for lunch I would never have known or rang him back. I saw that so many people had received calls today I just had to check my landline for missed calls

:hug:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Congratulatins all you ladies being signed up!
Its soo exiting.

I got my consent forms today too..:happydance:

Im hoping I get my bpf this motn and wont need it after all!!

Good Luck girlies!


----------



## jaytee

where do you sign up at?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I seem to think they have withdrew it now.....I cant find it on their site either, sorry hun x


----------



## jaytee

xxxjacquixxx said:


> I seem to think they have withdrew it now.....I cant find it on their site either, sorry hun x

Well I'm blocked out of there site here at work. I have a friend who works with the Clear Blue company promoting the test. I will ask her. Also I have never heard of this study until coming on this website and forum. But when I google it I find that they do it once a year but its also women that are not from the US. So I'm going to look into it. lol :hugs::hug:


----------



## saraendepity

:wohoo: lots more people !!!! yay!!! excellent news jacqui you got your forms back in the post yet ??? 

it says on the consent forms they send you out that you can send the wee samples in for another 3 mnths (90 days) and they give you £60 in high street vouchers !!!!! i'm so excited hope my monitor comes soon!!!! cant wait for a new toy to play with!!!


----------



## Dee_H

Good luck to all you ladies ...hoping this gives you all your well deserved :bfp::hugs:


----------



## CareBear

I want to do this :hissy: I hope I get a phone call next week, what sort of things do they ask you?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Yep, I got my forms through this morning!!!:happydance:

I'm more exited about the FREE pg tests tha the monitor, lol!

I think we need a blinkie for our signitures to show we are the 'clearblue study clan' 

WHAT DO YOU THINK GIRLIES??

shall I put in a request in the blinkies section??


----------



## saraendepity

YES TOTALLY a blinkie would be so cool!!!!! very pleased yr forms come thru, just hope they are as quick with the good stuff !!! :rofl:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Me too, Im in the 2 week wait now so they beter get a move on, lol!

x


----------



## saraendepity

i'm in 2ww also !!!! they better send it soon !!!! 

getting a little :loopy:!!!

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! my consent forms arrived this morning! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Jacqui - Blinkie is a great idea!! 

P.S - I got a positive OPK just now... so Im also in the 2WW!! xx


----------



## tansey

I got my forms today too - i would love a blinkie too pls. xx


----------



## babycakes76

xxxjacquixxx said:


> three weeks!!! OMG!!!! That long, dispicable!!:rofl:
> 
> I probably wont be able to start mine until after my next cycle, but hey....I have one on standby LOL
> 
> Babycakes - Do you have to keep every single wee sample you do? do they have to be kept in the fridge??? Im sure I read this somewhere.
> 
> What EXACTLY do you get, c'mon tell, tell.....Im super exited!!

Sorry i haven't got back to you on this Jacqui - i will come back later with the box and tell you exactly whats in it ok?


Congrats to everyone who also got excepted!!!

Lol, I am too in my 2WW so knowing our luck we will all get BFP and not get a chance to start the trial!! but hey it would be good though.

Be back again later with the details of the "box"

xx


----------



## AutumnSky

I got a phone call from them too, and I've been accepted! They called me on Friday when we were in the Lake District, and we've only just got back today, so I couldn't let you all know beforehand! My consent-forms were sitting on my doormat too!! They must have sent them out 1st class on Friday afternoon! I'm very excited!

As well as the free CBFM, free sticks, and free pregnancy tests, if you aren't pregnant after your 6 month trial, they give you 6 months worth of free CB ovulation tests! Wicked! And, like someone else said, if you do get pregnant and continue to send them urine samples for the frist 90 days of your pregnancy, you get £60 worth of high street vouchers too!

Thanks to Wobbles, who posted the link about the trial in the first place!!

xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Yeah YAY for wobbles!!!

Ive posted in the blinkie section to request a blinkie but as yet nobody wants to help:cry:

I am also in my 2ww now so fx for a bfp and that phone call will be no more than a lucky one!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

tansey said:


> I got my forms today too - i would love a blinkie too pls. xx

Ohhhh girlsies, do you like my new siggy???

Suzanne made it for me, aint it good!!!!:happydance:

Shes going to try and make us a blinkie for our study crew...

Isnt she great....!


----------



## Suzanne

Hey ladies ive made a couple of blinkies for you to use, not sure if any of them are any use! I am pants at making blinkies but not to bad at normal TAGS so I will make a couple of TAGS as apposed to blinkies over the next day or two for you and you can choose what you would like to use, if any! :blush:

https://images40.fotki.com/v1240/photos/5/508048/6570235/CLEARBLUECLAN1-vi.gif

https://images108.fotki.com/v1298/photos/5/508048/6570235/CLEARBLUECLAN2-vi.gif

https://images38.fotki.com/v1275/photos/5/508048/6570235/CLEARBLUECLAN3-vi.gif

https://images39.fotki.com/v1285/photos/5/508048/6570235/CLEARBLUECLAN5-vi.gif


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Woohooo those are great Suzanne!!:hugs:

Girls are we just going to pick one or shall we just use whichever one we want??

Im loving the one with the baby and stars!


----------



## tansey

Aghhh, they're all nice - i can't decide?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well Im going with the butt shaking baby as I noticed it after psoting my last post, it made me giggle!


----------



## AutumnSky

Oooh, I like the 3rd one the best, so I'm gonna pick that one for my siggy :) Thanks Suzanne!


----------



## Rumpskin

AutumnSky said:


> Oooh, I like the 3rd one the best, so I'm gonna pick that one for my siggy :) Thanks Suzanne!

Doh, how do you add them girls??? :dohh:


----------



## AutumnSky

Rumpskin said:


> Doh, how do you add them girls??? :dohh:

I saved mine to my photobucket account, went into the user CP on here, and put the IMG code in. Do you have photobucket or anything?

xx


----------



## Sinead

Rumpskin - I just copy and paste and it seems to work

Just waiting on my consent forms - hoping they come soon as we go away for a few days next week


----------



## babycakes76

Hi Girls!!

I have my box in front of me (its a big brown box, came via Royal Mail)

They provide you with:
I CBFM 
20 CB test sticks
1 CB Datadownload card
3 CB Pregnancy tests
Daily diary
Preg consent forms 
Preg scan form
Preg outcome form
Barcode labels with your volunteer number and cycle day on them (you just got to date them_
38 Azided urine collection pots (which are in two containers)
Prepaid envelopes and sealable plastic bags for returning the urine samples (every 19 days)
instuctions for completing daily diary, early morning urine, data download card


so there you go girls your brown box will come bearing gifts!! :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Im sooooooooooo exited!!!

They must send you new test sticks each month then, 20 wont last 6 months will they!!

But, of course its all going to be a waste of time cos Im getting my :bfp:in 10 days.....yeah yeah!:rofl:


----------



## Suzanne

YAY you've all chosen my favourite TAG LOL!!! :hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Its soooo cute Suzanne...a big thankyou again honey xxxxx

Come on Rumpskin....I dont see yours yet!


----------



## Suzanne

Your welcome hun! :hugs:


----------



## Lynxylaydee1

yay im part of this now too!!! yippeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bit weird about putting them in the fridge but erm yer willing to do watever!!!! yeah they send more test sticks when u send FMU back to them! xxx GOOD LUCK EVERYONEE!!!


----------



## Rumpskin

Thanks girls. I am now officially a member with my new shiny tag (thanks Suzanne xxx). Forms went off on Saturday morning so am waiting for my parcel.

I came on this morning so does this mean I cant use the CBFM until the next cycle :hissy:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oh Rumspkin, unfortunately you will have to wait until next cycle.....Babycakes waited 2-3 weeks for her parcel from when she sent her consent forms back...

If it arrives before cd6 then you can use it..hope it arrives quick sharp for ya hun xxx

Oh, sorry about the bloody :witch: getting you:hugs:


----------



## Sinead

Lynxylaydee1 said:


> yay im part of this now too!!! yippeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bit weird about putting them in the fridge but erm yer willing to do watever!!!! yeah they send more test sticks when u send FMU back to them! xxx GOOD LUCK EVERYONEE!!!

Didn't know we had to put our pee in the fridge!!!!! I hope that dh doesn't get thirsty and think its apple juice :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hmmmm not sure I like this idea tbh:sick:

I think I will try and loan a mini fridge from my mum and keep it in the garage.......with 3 kids in and out of my fridge all day its most likely it will get accidentally drunk!!:rofl:


----------



## Lynxylaydee1

:rofl::rofl: LOVE IT JACQUI!!!! well in my house its not the baby that'd be the prob its the greedy grown ups!!! i think ill have to get a min fridge too and label it or padlock it, weve got 3 fridge/freezers people would just think its another specifically for apple juice!!!! haha xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Do we def have to keep our wee in the fridge???? not sure I'll be able to do that TBH! xx


----------



## rachiem

Hi all. 
Just found this thread. I got accepted on the study last week. Posted my forms off on saturday so just waiting for my big brown box
Cant wait!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I think I read somweher that it can be kept anywhere as long as its cold.....the garage or the shed maybe???


----------



## NickyT75

LOL - hope I can keep it in the shed coz I aint putting my wee in the fridge for no-one!! xx


----------



## NickyT75

The lady told me on the phone that you have to send it back to them every 19 days.... so thats a LOT of bottles of wee to be taking up space in your fridge!! UGH!!! LOL xx


----------



## Sinead

If someone had told me that I would be considering keeping my pee in the fridge before I sent it to a stranger when I started ttc - I never would have believed them.


----------



## tansey

My Stuff Has Just Arrived And Af Is Here On Saturday - I Can Start Straight Away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I Am Sooooooo Excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rumpskin

tansey said:


> My Stuff Has Just Arrived And Af Is Here On Saturday - I Can Start Straight Away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I Am Sooooooo Excited!!!!!!!!

You lucky thing Tansey, that is great news. My box arrived today - yippeeee!

I will have to wait until my next cycle to use it as I am 2 days into :witch: and am going camping tomorrow. 

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:happydance: Tansey and Rumpskin!!!! :happydance:
When did you send your forms off? I sent mine monday.


----------



## tansey

Rumpskin said:


> My box arrived today - yippeeee!
> 
> I will have to wait until my next cycle to use it as I am 2 days into :witch: and am going camping tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck ladies xxx

Hope you have a fab time camping (you are very brave!). You have quite short cycles and so IF you still need to do the study, it won't be that long! 

xxxjacquixxx - I sent my form on Saturday but i'm sure i missed the post and so it wouldn't have gone til Monday. Maybe yours is on its way too?

I rang up to confirm everything and we get to poas (htp) on CD1 and again between CD10-14! I haven't POAS in sooooo long (apart from OPK) even though there is no possibility of :bfp: I am so excited to just do it :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

wohhooo I hope mine arrives soon! Our posties a bit of a lazy bugger and doesnt show his face until 4 pm somedays!!!!

Ill be up at the window all day now!:dohh:

If I dont get my bfp this cycle Im gunna have another go at charting i think....plus cbfm...:rofl:


----------



## tansey

I am dying to chart again - i am addicted but trying not to give in as this study is going to keep me pretty busy.

The stuff is in a big box and a post van brought mine - i don't think a postman would be able to carry it, it's not heavy but awkward.


----------



## Rumpskin

xxxjacquixxx said:


> :happydance: Tansey and Rumpskin!!!! :happydance:
> When did you send your forms off? I sent mine monday.

I think I sent them off on Friday/Saturday of last week x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oh well, looks like they are getting them out pretty swiftly! 

Af isnt due for another 5/6 days yet so should be plenty of time:happydance:

Omg Rumps, I could never go camping!! I wouldnt sleep on the floor next to no creepie crawlies, and I like my creature comforts too much...Im spoilt!!:blush:


----------



## Rumpskin

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Oh well, looks like they are getting them out pretty swiftly!
> 
> Af isnt due for another 5/6 days yet so should be plenty of time:happydance:
> 
> Omg Rumps, I could never go camping!! I wouldnt sleep on the floor next to no creepie crawlies, and I like my creature comforts too much...Im spoilt!!:blush:

TBH, I would rather be in my own bed by OH loves camping. The weather forecast looks pretty cruddy. I dont mind creepies it is mice I dont like :hissy:

Will be nice just to get away xxx


----------



## saraendepity

Hi ladies... its been a few days since i c=been on... i'vebeen v poorly!!!! but i'm all better now n raring to get on with the trial !!!! got my big brown box on tuesday which was really quick so thats really geed me on!!!!!! loads more people seem to have been accepted since i been away so yay 4 all of u ..lots of luck. jacqui any news on your brown box???? hope you all get going very soon!!!!! tansey yay to getting started this weekend !!!!! hope you are all well

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

No its not here yet:cry:

Must have forgotten about me...........................................:hissy::cry:


----------



## saraendepity

how could they forget u !?!? lol i'm sure it will be there soon..

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Sinead

I'm sure your package will arrive soon Jacqui. I'm waiting for mine too, but only sent my consent forms back on Tuesday.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Mines arrived this morning YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tansey

yay you're ready! Where are you in your cycle? Af is due tomorrow so i will be starting tomorrow. I have already peed in my jug twice in case AF arrived early :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Im due on in about 3/4 days so should be well prepared...

Tansey, Do you have a little card thingymajig? Im a little confused as to what to do with that.
It says to insert it on cd 1 then send it back?????????????

Enlighten me pls hun


----------



## NickyT75

Oh mine hasn't arrived yet & I sent my consent forms back on saturday!! BOOO!!

Maybe there'll be a note thru the door when I go home today saying they tried to deliver it while i was at work??

I can't get the blinkie to work for some reason either?? DOH!! xx


----------



## tansey

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Im due on in about 3/4 days so should be well prepared...
> 
> Tansey, Do you have a little card thingymajig? Im a little confused as to what to do with that.
> It says to insert it on cd 1 then send it back?????????????
> 
> Enlighten me pls hun

You do one whole cycle then on CD1 of the next cycle download it per instructions and then send it off and they will send it back ready for the next reading. It has to be o CD1 of the next cycle so that it has info for a whole cycle.


----------



## tansey

NickyT75 said:


> Oh mine hasn't arrived yet & I sent my consent forms back on saturday!! BOOO!!
> 
> Maybe there'll be a note thru the door when I go home today saying they tried to deliver it while i was at work??
> 
> I can't get the blinkie to work for some reason either?? DOH!! xx

Hope yours arrives soon!
Right click on the blinkie, click on properties and copy it and paste in your signature in user cp.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks Tansey, makes sense now..:dohh:

All those plastic cups OMG Ive never seen sooo many!!

And those pg tests are a bad idea..they are calling me as i type:rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Tansey - I finally got my team blinkie Yay!! xx


----------



## Sinead

Hope your's arrives soon NickyT75, I was tempted to drive home at lunch to see if the postie had left me a nice little card!!!!

How many is there of us that have been accepted btw?


----------



## babycakes76

Sinead said:


> Hope your's arrives soon NickyT75, I was tempted to drive home at lunch to see if the postie had left me a nice little card!!!!
> 
> How many is there of us that have been accepted btw?


Heres a list of us girls who have been accepted on the trial.......

babycakes76

xxxjacquixxx

saraendepity

NickyT75

Rumpskin

Sinead

aflight84

tansey

AutumnSky

Lynxylaydee1

Rachiem


PM me so i can add you on for anyone else who gets accepted.

:dust::dust:


----------



## tansey

Has anyone started? i have all my stuff ready for tomorrow a sAF should be here.


----------



## babycakes76

tansey said:


> Has anyone started? i have all my stuff ready for tomorrow a sAF should be here.

No i haven't yet AF due on Wed/Thurs but i am hoping that she will saty away......

i am 8dpo so hoping my spotting is IB, but a part of me thinks No AF is on her way :cry:


----------



## Sinead

AF is due around Wednesday/Thursday (ish) for me too, but my parcel hasn't even arrived yet :hissy:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:hugs: aww Sinead....I'm sure it will be with you early next week.

Im only 8 dpo today too so due af wed too..looks like we will all be starting around the same time!:happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

i'll be starting monday ish me thinks....af due around there n defo think shes gonne get me!!!! :sad2:but yay as get to plat with shiny new cbfm!!!!!!! wooooohooooo

how are you all doing?? all raring to get going on yr trial!!!!

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachiem

I have got 2 weeks to wait before I can start mine :sad1:

Got a quick question for you ladies though. I am going away to USA for a week at the end of september. Not sure what to do. Dont fancy bringing home 7 pots of pee in my suitcase!! Also gonna have to take the monitor with me which is not a problem but what about the time difference.

Ohh confused, maybe i better email the company!


----------



## saraendepity

you should have a number on your info somewhere. i'd give em a ring n i'm sure they'll help.....where in your cycle will you be around that time ????

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:rofl: 7 pots of pee in your suitcase!!!

I will be the same, because I go away at the end of september, I will have to see where I am in my cycle before I take any action but if needs be, I will bring home the 7 pots of pee just wrap them tightly in clingfilm.....

Imagine being questioned by security at the airport though..'Why do you have 7 pots of pee in your suitcase madam...???'

Erm..................................:rofl:


----------



## tansey

The pots have a preservative in them and i think you need to check you can take them as they have awarning label on them!

I used the test this morning (wrote about it in my journal in full) but AF didn't show up! I've got more so i'm not bothered. Trust AF to be late when i'm trying to start the study!


----------



## saraendepity

xxxjacquixxx said:


> :rofl: 7 pots of pee in your suitcase!!!
> 
> I will be the same, because I go away at the end of september, I will have to see where I am in my cycle before I take any action but if needs be, I will bring home the 7 pots of pee just wrap them tightly in clingfilm.....
> 
> Imagine being questioned by security at the airport though..'Why do you have 7 pots of pee in your suitcase madam...???'
> 
> Erm..................................:rofl:

now that WOULD be funny!!!!!!!!!!! lol
like tansey said dont think you'll be allowed to take em as they have danger sign on bottles........ hmm new scenario...being arrested for having hazardous substance on plane ..... now we are pushing the commitment levels a little hmm???? :rofl:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohhh yeah I forgot about the warning label!!!

Hopefully rachiem will find out what to do for us.

I have a feeling I will use all of those tests before af even shows !!!!


----------



## Suzanne

tansey said:


> The pots have a preservative in them and i think you need to check you can take them as they have awarning label on them!
> 
> I used the test this morning (wrote about it in my journal in full) but AF didn't show up! I've got more so i'm not bothered. Trust AF to be late when i'm trying to start the study!


You know at least one of you will get your :bfp: before you can start to use the CBFM dont you????? Whose to say its not you Tansey!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## tansey

I wish! But i have cramps as we write! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls

My box of goodies arrived today Yay!! so another week left of the 2WW & i'll be able to play with my shiny new CBFM!!

(unless of course... i'm already pregnant?? which would be even better!!)

ROFL @ all the ladies getting arrested for smuggling hazardous substances in the name of science!! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Oh - forgot to ask....

does anyone know why we have to do a pregnancy test in the middle of our cycles before we even ovulate?

Is this just incase we are pregnant but it didn't show up on a test & we still got AF?? coz this scenario doesn't sound very likely does it?

Hmmm? xx


----------



## tansey

Yes i asked them that - it is just an extra measure that we are not pg when we start! How exciting though getting an extra poas! xx


----------



## AutumnSky

My stuff came today!! But I'm on CD3 now, so I guess I have to wait until next month before I can start now right??
xx


----------



## tansey

are they open on a saturday - you could ring them?


----------



## NickyT75

No im pretty sure you can start up until CD5 or 6? ring the number on the information pack they will tell you for sure hun xx


----------



## saraendepity

ring them 1st thing monday, it says on my info pack they r only open mon to thurs.....hope you get to play this cycle, could you wait that long???? its far too exciting !!!!!!!

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachiem

saraendepity said:


> you should have a number on your info somewhere. i'd give em a ring n i'm sure they'll help.....where in your cycle will you be around that time ????
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

I'll be on cd26 of a 28 day cycle..Think i will drop them an email and see what they say
x


----------



## rachiem

NickyT75 said:


> No im pretty sure you can start up until CD5 or 6? ring the number on the information pack they will tell you for sure hun xx

I was on cd5 when i called them and was told to wait till next cycle to start
x


----------



## AutumnSky

I will ring them on Monday to double-check, but the pack does say that you have to start on CD1. Bugger. I can't wait another 25 days, lol!!

xxx


----------



## tansey

Well AF is here so will start tomorrow but DF is not going to be impressed as i want to set the monitor at 6.30 am so i have from 3.30-9.30 to poas and i am out until late tonight so will have to set the alarm! LOL


----------



## saraendepity

tansey: yay you get to start tomorrow how exciting!!!!!!!

Rachiem: its a bit of a cruicial time i would think for the trial, they might ask you to miss that cycle ???? 

Autumnsky: thats a total bummer cant think of any other ways...give em a ring n put on the sob story !?!?!?!

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tansey

Well girls i started the study this morning, my first pee is in the fridge!


----------



## Sinead

tansey said:


> Well girls i started the study this morning, my first pee is in the fridge!

:rofl::rofl: This study is going to be very strange methinks!!!!!!

My parcel is still at the post office (dh has orders to go pick it up on his lunch hour tomorrw:happydance:)
I've never been so excited about peeing on sticks - didn't really like opks and get too nervous about hpts

Autumnsky - :hugs:

For the girls going abroad - please don't get stopped by customs!!!!!! It would be too funny


----------



## xxxjacxxx

AutumnSky said:


> I will ring them on Monday to double-check, but the pack does say that you have to start on CD1. Bugger. I can't wait another 25 days, lol!!
> 
> xxx

Why dont you use the monitor this month just to predict your fertile days etc and not do it as part of the trial, then next cycle reset the monitor and start the trial properly...just a thought. You will have to buy a pack of pee sticks for next cycle though thats all.


----------



## Rumpskin

Good luck ladies who have started or who are due to start.

Autumnsky, dont worry darling, I got my pack when :witch: was in full flow. She should have buggered off by tomorrow so this will give me 3 weeks to read the instructions and get more confused :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

xxxjacquixxx said:


> AutumnSky said:
> 
> 
> I will ring them on Monday to double-check, but the pack does say that you have to start on CD1. Bugger. I can't wait another 25 days, lol!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Why dont you use the monitor this month just to predict your fertile days etc and not do it as part of the trial, then next cycle reset the monitor and start the trial properly...just a thought. You will have to buy a pack of pee sticks for next cycle though thats all.Click to expand...

thats a good idea..you should do that!


----------



## AutumnSky

xxxjacquixxx said:


> AutumnSky said:
> 
> 
> I will ring them on Monday to double-check, but the pack does say that you have to start on CD1. Bugger. I can't wait another 25 days, lol!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Why dont you use the monitor this month just to predict your fertile days etc and not do it as part of the trial, then next cycle reset the monitor and start the trial properly...just a thought. You will have to buy a pack of pee sticks for next cycle though thats all.Click to expand...

I would, but I'm too tight to pay for the sticks myself! :rofl: I already temp and use OPK's, so I'll just continue to do that this month!

Thanks Rumpskin - at least I'm not the only one who is going to have to wait a few weeks before starting!

xxx


----------



## tansey

Anyone else started yet? I 3 pees in my fridge and 2 in mums! lol xx


----------



## babycakes76

tansey said:


> Anyone else started yet? I 3 pees in my fridge and 2 in mums! lol xx

Yep i started mine today - got one in the fridge!
I go on holiday on 1st sept so will be taking it with me....hope suitcase don't get searched!!


----------



## honey08

hope ur all doing well on ur trail ladies....all the best::)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Good Luck Ladies....hoping to see some more :bfp: from this clearblue trial!!!

Go catch the eggies girlies!!!:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone

I've just rang the trial place for my instructions as im due to begin on Sunday/Monday, I've left it till now coz I was hoping i'd be pregnant so wouldnt need to use it LOL

POAS this morning (11DPO) & got BFN so thought i'd better get a shift on seeing as its a bank holiday weekend!

Im quite nervous now! LOL xx


----------



## hopefullyno3

Hi everyone, i've found you all.

Got my kit about 2 weeks ago, a couple of days before AF due and now have 9 pots of wee stored in the fridge!!!! 
How is everyone doing?


----------



## saraendepity

i'm the same nicky !!!! still havent rung up yet but still waiting for the :witch: to show :grr: what did they say when you rang them ???? hey hopefully, glad you found us, hope we all get our :bfp:'s together

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Sara

She just went through the instructions with me to make sure I knew what to do, she was really nice & said hopefully you will be pregnant so you wont need to ask anything else but if you need to know anything just give me a call back!

I got a BFN this morning but my temps are still looking good so im not ruling myself out totally yet. Fingers crossed hey? xx


----------



## tansey

One of my tubes leaked pee! I put it in a new one and had to put a make shift label on it. 1st POAS today for the monitor.


----------



## NickyT75

LOL exciting eh? xx


----------



## hopefullyno3

I('ve been peeing on sticks for 4 days and still at low fertility..... However as usual my CM increased today CD10. Trying to GOf every other day So tonight is the night but DH is so busy and stressed at work he will probably be too knackered when he gets home! I'll just have to jump on him 

So is it just me or is anyone else getting bored of having to pee in a jug every morning already!


----------



## Sinead

I've started putting my pee in the fridge (dh is finding it highly amusing), but we were away at the caravan and I remembered everything except the bloody monitor :dohh: Do you think it will matter if I set it tomorrow on cd4, the instructions say I can, but I'm worried what the actual test people will say - I don't want to ring them in case they say no and thought about just not mentioning it :blush: what do you think?


----------



## saraendepity

i just started this morning as the witch got me :hissy: got very excited about it tho, seemed like it took forever to do this morning, and every second in bed counts!!! lol

hope you are all doing well

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopefullyno3

Sinead i'm sure that is fine as the monitor won't ask you to test until day 6 anyway. As long as you have the pots of pee they are the most important.
On CD11 on been peeing on the sticks since day 6 and still on low fertility!!!Hopefully see a rise soon.


----------



## NickyT75

Well started the trial yesterday as witch face turned up!!

spent ages colouring all the little circles in for peeing in a pot every day (coz I know Im WAY too excited to forget a day LOL)

So come on magic fertility monitor.... weave a little of your magic for me & my friends & help us get a spate of BFP's this cycle!!

We wanna start a CBFM baby boom & it'll be fantastic advertising for you!! xx


----------



## Sinead

hopefullyno3 said:


> Sinead i'm sure that is fine as the monitor won't ask you to test until day 6 anyway. As long as you have the pots of pee they are the most important.
> On CD11 on been peeing on the sticks since day 6 and still on low fertility!!!Hopefully see a rise soon.

Good luck - do you know what day you normally ov on? 
Hopefully you will get a "high" soon


----------



## rachiem

rachiem said:


> I have got 2 weeks to wait before I can start mine :sad1:
> 
> Got a quick question for you ladies though. I am going away to USA for a week at the end of september. Not sure what to do. Dont fancy bringing home 7 pots of pee in my suitcase!! Also gonna have to take the monitor with me which is not a problem but what about the time difference.
> 
> Ohh confused, maybe i better email the company!

Have been in touch with clearblue about my hols. For those of you that are going abroad they suggest you still take your first morning urine as normal when you wake up but dont test it on the monitor until the time you would normally test at home.
Also they will send you a customs form in case you get stopped.
HTH
Rachiem


----------



## hopefullyno3

So how is everyone doing?
CD14 for me which is when i thought i ovulated and the monitor is still reading low????? Perhaps that is where i have been going wrong for the past 6 months, Getting the timing all wrong.


----------



## Sinead

cd6 for me - so got to poas today - yippee. Sad as it maybe I was really excited!!!!! I really need to get a life


----------



## NickyT75

LOL no you are not sad hun - Its CD6 for me tomorrow & Im also excited about POAS!!

(or... maybe that means we are both sad????) oh well!! x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:hi: Girls!

How are we all getting along with our cbfm's? Has everybody started now?
Anybody due to test soon??

Missing you all xxxxx


----------



## honey08

yeah same ere....hope ur all doing well with ur fab CBFM ??? think u will all get ur BFP b4 the trail finishes!!!! :) good luck every1 :)


----------



## hopefullyno3

Well i think they have given me some placebo tests for the monitor??? I am on CD15 of a usual 28 day cycle, have been having EWCM for few days and monitor is still reading low?
I thought i ovulateded CD14 from previous cycles and EWCM, what is going on?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Honey, in some cases the monitor can take a few cycles to 'get to know' your body. Or it may be that you ovulate later than you originally thought you did? Go with it nad make sure you bd on any high days as i used my cbfm twice, with no peak days and got pg twice.....including this pg too.!!

Good Luck


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah i was just going to say I think the monitor can take two cycles to get to know whats goin on with your body properly.

I POAS for the 1st time today & what a palaver I had getting the monitor to recognise the stick!! I had it in & out half a dozen times and just couldn't understand what I was doing wrong!! must've been coz I was still half asleep??

Jacqui - hope you are keeping our seats warm over in 1st tri?? hopefully we'll be along to join you very soon xx


----------



## Rumpskin

Havent even used mine yet - still in the box :hissy:


----------



## AutumnSky

Rumpskin said:


> Havent even used mine yet - still in the box :hissy:

And me!!

xxx


----------



## rachiem

me too :hissy:
Hopefull can start next weds.


----------



## tansey

I got my peak today - very shocking as it is 2 days early and i always get it on cd15! I may have missed the boat!


----------



## saraendepity

hey girlies...get to poas tomorrow and i am SO excited!!!! i cant wait, it will be interesting what the cbfm tells us compared to what we usually think or opk's tell us?? hmmm 

Hope we all get to go over to 1st tri soon ! i'm still like a kid at christmas when i play with my kit!!:rofl: lol bless lots of special :dust: to everyone!

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sam76

as anyone got any info how i get on this program, im new on here and seemed to be not getting anywhere, and info would be great, , thanks ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:cry:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Sam76

We all followed a link posted by Wobbles but it was quite a while ago now & I think the offer has now been closed? sorry I wasnt more help hun x


----------



## sam76

thanks nikky im knew to here, nevermind, hope your well?


----------



## saraendepity

hey sam welcome to BnB think the trial has been closed but will keep an eye/ ear out 4 u as they said they run them quite regularlyso hopefully there will be another starting soon that u could try to get onto?

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## hopefullyno3

So after 15 days of lows and worrying i wasn't going to ovulate i got a peak today on CD16 :happydance: lots of :sex: now. So when it peakd does that mean i am ovulating or have ovulated?


----------



## Sinead

Still waiting for at least a high, but then I am only on cd 8 and peed on 3 sticks!!!!!!! I like the monitor though as it means when its low we can more fun when doing the deed (if you know what I mean!!!) and it feels like the pressure is off. Dunno how I will feel when I get a high/peak


----------



## tansey

Good luck ladies! Glad some have their PEAKs - it is exciting seeing it. I'm waiting for FF to confirm my PEAKs as OV as hey don't match up at the mo!
The 2nd PEAK is what we normally consider OV day and after that you are in the 2ww! Good luck xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

woohooo for those that have already had their peaks!!

and hopefully those who have not had theirs yet, they are just around the corner!!!

Gotta be a bfp or more outa you lot this cycle:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:dust: Good Luck girls!!:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Woohooo! just got my 1st ever high :happydance: - weird tho coz im only on CD9 & dont usually ovulate till CD15/16?? 

Oooo maybe this is the reason I havent been getting pregnant? I may well have been leaving it too late to DTD!!

I have a good feeling about this month tho... so wish me luck girls! 

Babydust to you all xx :hug:


----------



## Sinead

Nicky - I'm the opposite - I thought I ov-ed between cd12 and cd15 and I am still getting lows on my monitor. Hope I'm not doing something wrong:dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

Im sure you're not doing anything wrong hun, but it would be very interesting if we both got pregnant the 1st month using our CBFM coz it highlighted where we've been goin wrong wouldn't it?? (fingers crossed) xx


----------



## hopefullyno3

So i have just sent of my first box of wee! and i am now in the 2WW fingers crossed girls.


----------



## Sinead

Cross fingers Nicky xxx
Gone straight form low to peak today ?????? Me and dh dtd beforehand though, so hopefully we have a chance to catch that eggy

Hopefullyno3 - good luck - hope you are the 1st of many


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooo good luck girls!!! that makes 2 of you in the 2WW now then eh?

soooo exciting!! bring on those BFP's!!! xx


----------



## hopefullyno3

So quick question girls, when is 1DPO, the second peak?, the high after the peaks or the low after the high? 
Good luck to everyone in the 2WW or waiting to catch the peak and eggy.


----------



## saraendepity

hey girls, really happy to hear everyone is doing well !!!! i got mu first HIGH today :wohoo: i'm so excited,:rofl: just curious as my cycles r like uber long and thought i didnt ov till around CD30 ?? i'm only CD9 ?!?!?!?!?!thinkin that the cbfm r pre set for the first cycle ?? any one shed any light on it??? lots of :dust: to everyone

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## NickyT75

hopefullyno3 said:


> So quick question girls, when is 1DPO, the second peak?, the high after the peaks or the low after the high?
> Good luck to everyone in the 2WW or waiting to catch the peak and eggy.

Oooo - Very good question hun!! does anyone know the answer?? 

Im guessing its the day after the 2nd peak (whatever that may be - so im assuming the 2nd peak is Ov day?) xx


----------



## Rumpskin

Well, :witch: is due tomorrow so I get to play with my new box of goodies soon.

Yipppeeeeeeeeeee :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Rumpskin - if AF doesnt turn up you wont need to use your new box of tricks LOL

Good luck hun xx


----------



## saraendepity

Rumpskin said:


> Well, :witch: is due tomorrow so I get to play with my new box of goodies soon.
> 
> Yipppeeeeeeeeeee :happydance:

:wohoo: exciting !!!!!

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sinead

Hope your only need to use the hpt from your box of delights Rumpskin (bet its the only month you won't mind if AF turns up)

I had an internal today on my 2nd Peak, so I'm a bit concern especially as the nurse said I look like I will due to ov in a few days but there is no sign of it today. We will see what happens.....


----------



## NickyT75

I got my 1st peak today!! :wohoo: xx


----------



## tansey

Yay for your 1st Peak!
i have sent my first lot of pee back and requested my stuff ready for next cycle - hopefully i won't need it! xx


----------



## AutumnSky

:witch: came today - Booo!

BUT, it means I can do the trial now, so there is the silver lining I guess.

First pot of pee is in the fridge, daily diary is filled out, negative Clearblue pregnancy test is in the bin, and the CBFM is ready to go.

Am I the last one to start?? Is anyone else due to start soon?

xxx


----------



## Sinead

C;mon girls let see some more :bfp:s - Jacqui (I think) and Rumpskin got the ball rolling before they even started the trial. 

AutumnSky - sorry you had to join in the nicest possible away, hope the 1st cycle on the trial works for you

By the end of 6 months we will all hopefully be in 1st tri


----------



## NickyT75

Autumnsky - sorry the witch got you :hugs: hopefully your new CBFM will bring you luck for the next cycle tho xx


----------



## rachiem

AutumnSky said:


> :witch: came today - Booo!
> 
> BUT, it means I can do the trial now, so there is the silver lining I guess.
> 
> First pot of pee is in the fridge, daily diary is filled out, negative Clearblue pregnancy test is in the bin, and the CBFM is ready to go.
> 
> Am I the last one to start?? Is anyone else due to start soon?
> 
> xxx


No your not the last to start...I am!
:witch:Came today for me so I have done my first lot of pee collection and pregnancy test. Doing the pregnancy test was really strange cause I knew it was gonna be neg but had to do it anyway!!

Good luck to us all!!


----------



## NickyT75

Got my 2nd peak so I guess its Ov day for me today eh?? Oooo - let the 2WW commence!!!

good luck everyone.... bring on those BFP's!!! xx


----------



## AutumnSky

rachiem said:


> No your not the last to start...I am!
> :witch:Came today for me so I have done my first lot of pee collection and pregnancy test. Doing the pregnancy test was really strange cause I knew it was gonna be neg but had to do it anyway!!
> 
> Good luck to us all!!

Cool - we can be cycle buddies then!! And we can bug all the other girlies with our questions, as they're the experts now!! :rofl:

:hug:


----------



## Rumpskin

AutumnSky said:


> :witch: came today - Booo!
> 
> BUT, it means I can do the trial now, so there is the silver lining I guess.
> 
> First pot of pee is in the fridge, daily diary is filled out, negative Clearblue pregnancy test is in the bin, and the CBFM is ready to go.
> 
> Am I the last one to start?? Is anyone else due to start soon?
> 
> xxx

Oh no, so sorry Autumn. I so hate that woman.

One good thing is that you get to play which is so exciting. You enjoy your CBFM x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:hi: Girls

Hows everybody doing with their cbfm's? Glad to hear everyone has started now...bring on the flood of :bfp::bfp:

Congratties to Rumpskin, im over the moon for her!

Im sure theres going to be a few more of you joining us over in first tri within the next few months!

Loads of..:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust:for you all!


:hug:


----------



## Sinead

Just getting used to my cbfm now - but have to say I like it. 

Rachiem - peeing on hpts getting stranger when you have to do the mid-cycle one!!!!!

I'm on cd 16 and supposed to have emailed for next month's supply, BUT I've lost the email address :dohh: - can any of you help please


----------



## AutumnSky

Sinead said:


> Just getting used to my cbfm now - but have to say I like it.
> 
> Rachiem - peeing on hpts getting stranger when you have to do the mid-cycle one!!!!!
> 
> I'm on cd 16 and supposed to have emailed for next month's supply, BUT I've lost the email address :dohh: - can any of you help please

[email protected]

:hug:


----------



## Sinead

Cheers AutumnSky - will email them today


----------



## Lynxylaydee1

i have a question ladies?? im goin away from nov 29th till dec 29th to plymouth, do you think theyll send me two boxes one for november and one to take, or they would send one to the ther address where we;ll be away? i know i need to ring but i just like asking u girls first i guess! lol hope evryones well on their way to BFPS!!!!!!


----------



## rachiem

AutumnSky said:


> rachiem said:
> 
> 
> No your not the last to start...I am!
> :witch:Came today for me so I have done my first lot of pee collection and pregnancy test. Doing the pregnancy test was really strange cause I knew it was gonna be neg but had to do it anyway!!
> 
> Good luck to us all!!
> 
> Cool - we can be cycle buddies then!! And we can bug all the other girlies with our questions, as they're the experts now!! :rofl:
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...


Yay we can. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## rachiem

Lynxylaydee1 said:


> i have a question ladies?? im goin away from nov 29th till dec 29th to plymouth, do you think theyll send me two boxes one for november and one to take, or they would send one to the ther address where we;ll be away? i know i need to ring but i just like asking u girls first i guess! lol hope evryones well on their way to BFPS!!!!!!

I bet they will do it whichever way you like. They are pretty good.


----------



## NickyT75

Sinead said:


> Just getting used to my cbfm now - but have to say I like it.
> 
> Rachiem - peeing on hpts getting stranger when you have to do the mid-cycle one!!!!!
> 
> I'm on cd 16 and supposed to have emailed for next month's supply, BUT I've lost the email address :dohh: - can any of you help please

Oooh when do we have to request our next months supply? how long does it take to arrive?

Coz Im on CD16 now too & hadn't even thought about that yet! :dohh: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Does anyone know....?

Im just wondering... Do we have to send our CBFM's back at the end of the trial period? I guess we do coz they probably reuse them eh? but im pretty sure mine was brand new when it arrived?

I'll be gutted if I have to give it back tho... wonder if they'd let us buy them at a reduced rate as they are now 2nd hand???

Anyone know what happens? xx


----------



## AutumnSky

NickyT75 said:


> Does anyone know....?
> 
> Im just wondering... Do we have to send our CBFM's back at the end of the trial period? I guess we do coz they probably reuse them eh? but im pretty sure mine was brand new when it arrived?
> 
> I'll be gutted if I have to give it back tho... wonder if they'd let us buy them at a reduced rate as they are now 2nd hand???
> 
> Anyone know what happens? xx

I've been wondering that too..... but I didn't want to us the co-ordinator woman incase I seemed cheeky :rofl:

Would be brill if we could keep them though...... hopefully someone knows the answer to this question!!!

xx


----------



## Lynxylaydee1

i think you do have to return materials back to them if you get preg or finish the cycle, but don't think they reuse them, my friend was on the trial last year and in her notes it stated materials must be returned but she forgot and no one contacted her about it so she still has it! 
Thank u Rachiem, i will call them in morning and find out in advance! xxx


----------



## Lynxylaydee1

oh sorry PS maybe Jacqui would know about returning materials as obviously she has had to inform the that she is pregnant. maybe message her i'm sure she'll be happy to tell you if she knows...xxx


----------



## Sinead

Don't worry whether we have to send them back or not - we will all be PG so won't actually care!!!

I think you need to contact them 10 days before your next AF is due to get your order for the following month - I have short cycles of 26/27 days


----------



## NickyT75

Lynxylaydee1 said:


> oh sorry PS maybe Jacqui would know about returning materials as obviously she has had to inform the that she is pregnant. maybe message her i'm sure she'll be happy to tell you if she knows...xxx

Jacqui sent hers back but she hadn't started using it - she got her :bfp: so she didn't have to xx


----------



## aflight84

i sent my stuff off ages ago and still haven't had my pack come through. how long did it take for you all to get your stuff through
does anyone have the number for them as i can't seem to find it.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

NickyT75 said:


> Lynxylaydee1 said:
> 
> 
> oh sorry PS maybe Jacqui would know about returning materials as obviously she has had to inform the that she is pregnant. maybe message her i'm sure she'll be happy to tell you if she knows...xxx
> 
> Jacqui sent hers back but she hadn't started using it - she got her :bfp: so she didn't have to xxClick to expand...

I actually havn't sent it back:blush:

They think I have but as yet nobody has contacted me...........im keeping hold of it, just incase.....naughty I know (im gunna get shot in flames now arent i!)


----------



## Lynxylaydee1

no good on u girl!!! i think we'll probs all wanna keep them for next bubba if they dont ask for them back!!! sent my box off today and requested for new cycle, also asked about when I'm in Plynouth and she said they can send to any address you ask for!! so thats good!! CD19 still no peak!!!!! :(


----------



## NickyT75

xxxjacquixxx said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynxylaydee1 said:
> 
> 
> oh sorry PS maybe Jacqui would know about returning materials as obviously she has had to inform the that she is pregnant. maybe message her i'm sure she'll be happy to tell you if she knows...xxx
> 
> Jacqui sent hers back but she hadn't started using it - she got her :bfp: so she didn't have to xxClick to expand...
> 
> I actually havn't sent it back:blush:
> 
> They think I have but as yet nobody has contacted me...........im keeping hold of it, just incase.....naughty I know (im gunna get shot in flames now arent i!)Click to expand...

Ha ha! no I dont blame you hun, Don't think I'd send mine back unless they asked for it either :rofl: xx


----------



## hopefullyno3

ok girls some good news.
Did an IC test this morning and





:bfp: 

Only on CD26 of a usual 28-30 day cycle and only 9DPO according to the CBFM peak days????? Is it possible. Have doen another test this afternoon still :bfp: Still in shock. Haven't told DH yet as he is still at work and i still don't believe it!!!! What do you all think?


----------



## Lynxylaydee1

AHHHHHHH YAY!!!!! omg i so hope it iss!!!! woooowww how exciting!!!!! just when i think i'm never going to fall pregnant in a million years, then there's all these lovely girls getin BFPs with their CBFM's!!!! how long u been tryin (if u dont mind me asking) awww well congrats to u and good luck hun,,,oh girls how priviledged are we knowing before hubby haha dont tell him that!!!xxx


----------



## hopefullyno3

We have been trying since February so 6 months ish! 
I still can't believe it!!!!

Baby dust to you all.


----------



## saraendepity

hey girls, how r u all doing??? wow i cant believe we got our first :bfp: congrats hun!!! hope you have a very happy n healthy 9month.

i was convinced i had posted on here last night... must be going :loopy:!!! 

i'm defo gonna ask if i can buy mine at a reduced rate when i get my :bfp:/ finish the trial either that or sweet talk the co ordinator n ask if i can keep it !!! 

heres to lots more :bfp:'s lotsa :hugs: n :dust:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tansey

I have emailed them for more supplies as i only have a week until AF. Congrats Hopefully3 - i too have been trying since feb and my MC. This is cycle 7 and a BFN today.


----------



## NickyT75

Hopefully - Yay! congratulations hun!!

Tansey - sorry you got BFN but there is still time for it to turn positive yet hun xx


----------



## Sinead

Congrats hopefully :cloud9:

Still time yet Tansey, its not over till the witch sings


----------



## honey08

just popping in 2 see how ur all doing on the cbfm trail....TANSEY send u message yday,swear i aint seen u around 4 days!!!
good luck ladies with ur BFP)


----------



## NickyT75

Can one of you guys please explain something to me???

When the monitor gives us a PEAK reading does that mean those 2 days are our peak fertility days? (as in - the 2 days we are most likely to conceive)

or does it work in the same way as an OPK which gives you the peak telling you that you will probably Ov the following day??

Im soooo confused!!! 

Got my PEAKs on CD14/15 but FF just moved my Ov date & reckons I didn't Ov until CD16 which would mean we didn't BD at the right time coz we'd just done 9 days in a row & were bloody sick of it!!! ARGHHHHH!!!

Can someone please shed some light on this for me?

Thanks xx


----------



## NickyT75

Well I've just sent my 1st batch of wee away... hope they don't leak! :blush: wouldn't fancy being the person who opens them if any have leaked! :rofl: xx


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, 
i think my delivery has come today - just had a call from hubby. 
only problem is given that dr finally prescribed clomid yesterday does that mean i can't do it now?


----------



## hopefullyno3

Nicky, i believe that the peak days are the same as positive opk days as in likely to ovulate very soon. As the peak days are the LH surge days? Someone else might know better than me?
We Bd both peak days and not for a while after?

Just phone Lynn to tell them i'm preggers, i couldn't stop saying thank you!
Have to keep collecting wee and send monitor back. Now i have to send wee back every 12 pots, so off to the post office i go.
How is everyone getting on?


----------



## Sinead

Nicky - I'm not 100% sure how the peak days thingy works, but I know the book says to bd during high and peak. I didn't get any highs before my peaks and FF seems to have confirmed ov at the same time as my 2nd peak. 

I need to sent my pee back yesterday, so late as usual I packed it all up this morning and its sat in the back of my car to go to the post office on the way home from work


----------



## saraendepity

hey girls, hope you are all well, i got my peaks cd 11 an 12 but i just got some ewcm... is there any chance the cbfm could have been wrong????? tansey.... i'm sending you :dust: by the bucket load! we will turn that :bfn: to a :bfp:
:hugs: all round

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AutumnSky

Hiya girlies,

Well, I got my first 'high' this morning on the monitor. I'm only on CD 9 though. 

However, I have been noticing that the last couple of months, I seem to have been ovulating between CD 11-13. Do you think it is a bad thing to be ovulating so early??

:hug:

xx


----------



## NickyT75

I don't think it's a bad thing hun... it just means your LP is longer (which is a good thing as the egg has more time to implant) xx


----------



## NickyT75

I was wondering...? should we ask Wobbles to make this thread into a sticky for us?

Coz it's really hard to find sometimes isn't it? & I'd defo post more often if I didn't have to trawl back through pages looking for it LOL

What do you guys think?? xx


----------



## honey08

hi ya CBFM TRAIL LADIES lol ...just popping in as i do now n then 2see how ur all getting on and send u all......

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

and plenty of

:hug: all the best hope u ALL get ur :bfp: asap
(and me sel of course!:))


----------



## tansey

Sometimes it is difficult to find - maybe moving it to the cycle buddy thread?
I have started my 2nd cycle so i am about to send the data card back. 
Hope you are all ok! xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

hopefullyno3 said:


> ok girls some good news.
> Did an IC test this morning and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> Only on CD26 of a usual 28-30 day cycle and only 9DPO according to the CBFM peak days????? Is it possible. Have doen another test this afternoon still :bfp: Still in shock. Haven't told DH yet as he is still at work and i still don't believe it!!!! What do you all think?

OMG I MISSED THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
Congratulations Hopefully, it deffo is possible...I got my :bfp: at 9 dpo too!!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

So theres the first one down, come on you cbfm'ers.......get bonking!!!:rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

both are good ideas...i too sometimes find this thread hard to find! well i sent away my pee on friday which was quite exciting.....wonder if the people who open it at the other end are as excited as we are when we get our packages !?!?! :rofl:

hope you are all well

lots of :hugs: all round

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Sinead

saraendepity said:


> both are good ideas...i too sometimes find this thread hard to find! well i sent away my pee on friday which was quite exciting.....wonder if the people who open it at the other end are as excited as we are when we get our packages !?!?! :rofl:
> 
> hope you are all well
> 
> lots of :hugs: all round
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxx

I wondered that too :rofl:

Tansey - at the end of your cycle did you send them another batch of pee-jars? Bit of a personal question I know, but I only have short cycles, so after sending 19 the second box will only have about 8 in it???

btw I was a naughty girl and tested this morning with the freebie we are supposed to use on the next cd1 - :bfn:

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Lynxylaydee1

Sinead said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> both are good ideas...i too sometimes find this thread hard to find! well i sent away my pee on friday which was quite exciting.....wonder if the people who open it at the other end are as excited as we are when we get our packages !?!?! :rofl:
> 
> hope you are all well
> 
> lots of :hugs: all round
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> I wondered that too :rofl:
> 
> Tansey - at the end of your cycle did you send them another batch of pee-jars? Bit of a personal question I know, but I only have short cycles, so after sending 19 the second box will only have about 8 in it???
> 
> btw I was a naughty girl and tested this morning with the freebie we are supposed to use on the next cd1 - :bfn:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing wellClick to expand...

 
:dohh:* Shite ive done it wrong!! i thought u just kept on going and sending the box full of 19 bottles regardless of where u are in ur cycle!! oh nooo!! how are we supposed to do it?!?! HELP!!! xxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## NickyT75

LOL - I think we are just supposed to send the full box of 19 pots no matter where we are in the cycle? xx


----------



## NickyT75

I was also naughty and tested today :bfn: :dohh: am waiting to test again on thursday so wish me luck everyone xx


----------



## NickyT75

Right... what should we do about this thread??

Only 2 people have answered so far I think?? Im thinking moving it over to cycle buddies would prob be easiest but don't wanna ask Wobbles then have everyone wondering where the heck it has gone lol

Can everyone please comment? Thanx xx


----------



## Sinead

Just a quick post (as I'm at work - naughty, naughty!!!!)

I think we should put the post in cycle buddies as thats what we are.

Nicky - sorry you got a BFN, hoping it changes soon and the witch stays away

I also thought we just filled 19 jars and returned them, but then had a panic moment!!!!!

I think I will starting cycle 2 any time soon as my temps dropped today. I would rather :witch: came sooner as we go on holiday to Devon on Saturday


----------



## AutumnSky

I think it would be a good idea if the thread was moved to the cycle buddies area too :)

xx


----------



## tansey

Guys i haven't sent the next lot yet - waiting until the box is full! xx


----------



## Sinead

Well the witch came today, not too bothered as I have had a few glasses of vino now!!!!! Seriously on the plus side she will be gone by Saturday at the latest so we practice bd-ing in Devon.

CD1 on cycle 2 tomorrow - Tansey I reckon its going to be our turn as the cbfm's were just getting to know us last month


----------



## NickyT75

Aw sorry she got you Sinead - good luck for next month hun 

My temp has dropped today too so I think AF won't be far away for me either xx


----------



## tansey

Nicky - the temp is still high though so i wouldn't give up just yet!

Sinead - sorry she got you! I hope this cycle is the one for us.
mine was a bit different this time and one day shorter and so i'm quite interested to see if i OV on CD14 or CD16. As for the CBFM i had been using one for 4 cycles before the trial with no luck but if i OV on CD14 this cycle i am going to have a bit more faith in it. (i don't know the logic in that i just like the change! lol)


----------



## NickyT75

Ive messaged Wobbles to ask if she can move us to cycle buddies so keep your eyes peeled girls incase she moves it xx


----------



## saraendepity

hey girls, hope you are all well, defo a good idea to move over to cycle buddies, 
how are you all doing??? sorry the :witch: got ya sinead, nicky also sorry your temps dropped, keeping everything crossed she's not comin for you!! :hugs: all round

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya girlies

My temp has stayed the same again today so im expecting it to drop tomorrow meaning :witch: will inevitably arrive then :cry:

So I guess the magic CBFM hasn't worked for me this cycle :dohh: Oh well... maybe it was just getting warmed up & my BFP will arrive next month hey?

Good luck to everyone else :hug: xx


----------



## rachiem

I'm on cd12 today. just had 11 days of low reading and then this morning I got my peak:happydance::happydance:
Just gotta wait for hubby to get home so i can pounce on him.:blush:


----------



## babycakes76

Hi Girls!! I', back - had a fab holiday.....i still collected the pee but sellotaped the pots too just for precaution - i didn't fancy a leak in my suitcase, lol.

As friends were joining us i didn't want to store the pee in the fridge so bought a cool bag which worked well. I sent off my wee today.

One thing that concerned me that I didn't Ov' at all???? I assume the cbfm is getting to know me??


I think moving to cycle buddies is agood idea too.

Congratulations to hopeful3 xxx


Babydust to all


----------



## NickyT75

Welcome back Babycakes! xx


----------



## NickyT75

rachiem said:


> I'm on cd12 today. just had 11 days of low reading and then this morning I got my peak:happydance::happydance:
> Just gotta wait for hubby to get home so i can pounce on him.:blush:

:happydance::happydance: Woohooo! goodluck hun xx


----------



## Sinead

Hi girlies
Probably gonna be my last post before I go away - just Cornwall, so don't have to sneak my pee through customs!!!!!

Hope :witch: stays away for you Nicky
Did you have a good holiday babycakes?
rachiem - get that eggie
Tansey - hope its gonna be your month

:dust:to everyone


----------



## Lynxylaydee1

babycakes76 said:


> One thing that concerned me that I didn't Ov' at all???? I assume the cbfm is getting to know me??


your not the only one!! nor did i!? butt ive had a weird year for periods so hoping its "getting to know meeeee" lol good luck girls come onnnn we can do this!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## babycakes76

Sinead said:


> Hi girlies
> 
> 
> Did you have a good holiday babycakes?
> 
> 
> :dust:to everyone

Yes i had a lovely holiday, the weather was gorgeous!! just a shame to be back to reality.

Have a great time in Cornwall xx


----------



## babycakes76

Lynxylaydee1 said:


> babycakes76 said:
> 
> 
> One thing that concerned me that I didn't Ov' at all???? I assume the cbfm is getting to know me??
> 
> 
> your not the only one!! nor did i!? butt ive had a weird year for periods so hoping its "getting to know meeeee" lol good luck girls come onnnn we can do this!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Well lets hope we have our peaks this cycle then!! loadsa luck xx


----------



## NickyT75

Sinead - have a great time in Cornwall hun xx


----------



## tansey

Hey girls, just sent my 2nd lot of pee off and the monitor started asking me for sticks yesterday and today (cd7) it gave me a HIGH! The earliest ever! DF back tomorrow so i better get jiggy! Hope you all are too! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya girls

I was just wondering if you could tell me what to do about starting my next cycle using the monitor?

Im getting slight spotting now, but I have already marked today down as CD28 on the diary - so do I wait until morning before resetting the monitor?

Before I started using the monitor I would've classed today as CD1 & counted my cycle as 27 days but am I correct in thinking I should now start counting CD1 from tomorrow? & my cycle as 28 days???

Was hoping I wouldn't need to know this coz Id be pregnant but unfortunately it seems that is not the case :hissy: 

Thanks in advance :hug: xx


----------



## tansey

Nicky - it is a bit different with the monitor. You have to have full flow AF during your time slot or you press the M the next day and so you were right to wait. just make sure that it is the right time and press and hold the m until the monitor says cd1 - also don't forget that you have to put in the data card today and post it off to them.

Sorry :witch: got you! :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Moved to cycle buddies at a request I also stuck it for you girls

Hope it helps ...I believe the thread was getting lost & hard to find in the TTC forum

x


----------



## saraendepity

well i gotta apologise to my cbfm.. it was correct, i did have a 26 day cycle....wtf is my body doing???? (if you hadn't already guessed the :witch: got me ) :hissy: so sent off my diary and data card off , heres to cycle 4 ???? hope you are all doing well heres hoping to some more :bfp:'s for this cycle

:hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## tansey

Sorry AF arrived hun!

How great that our thread is now a sticky! We can all find it and keep each other updated!

I had another High today but i think the line is too dark to be near PEak. Also, just in case you didn't know, your estrogen peaks just before your LH.

anyone update me - did we have two pgs before they started (wishing and jackie) and one BFP so far?

Good luck for the next round girls Thanks xx


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! for our sticky!! makes it much easier to find now (thanx Wobbs) xx


----------



## tansey

well off to amsterdam in the morning - can't do a test before i go. i am taking the stuff with me and i emailed the trial people but they didn't get back to me, so i hope i don't get stopped!


----------



## NickyT75

hope you have a great time Tansey xx


----------



## saraendepity

lol hope you are having a fab time tansey....yeh we got 2 :bfp:'s before the trial started n so far we have 1 during the trial

:dust: to all and lots of :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

oooh i just noticed nicky we r both cd5!!!!! :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tansey

Hi, i'm back! i survived, just a bit tired but off until tuesday so i'm driving down to where DF is working to get some BDing in as still no peak. i managed a wee sample both mornings and didn't get stopped carrying it through customs. but on the first morning before i left home it was too early for monitir test so i had to miss that one.
hope you are all ok! :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

i was just wondering if everyone else knows the thread has been moved over here??

coz i think there only seems to be us three posting here lately? lol

if i get some time later i will trawl back through the thread for everyones usernames & send a PM letting them know just incase xx


----------



## NickyT75

Well I've PM'd everyone else so hopefully they will all pop in to see us soon girls! xx


----------



## AutumnSky

Yay, found you!!

On CD21 today, and the CBFM detected ovulation on CD18, so I'm now in the 2WW!

(p.s. Don't forget Rumpskin also got her BFP before starting the trial....)
xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Autumn

glad you found us! Oooooo the dreaded 2ww! good luck hun xx


----------



## tansey

yay for Autumn being in the 2ww - i'm not far behind you probably 3 more days. Good luck! xx


----------



## rachiem

I'm in the 2ww. Got another week. Pretty sure the witch will get me but you never know do ya!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Rachie

Im glad everyone is finding the thread... we were getting a bit lonely in here lol x


----------



## rachiem

got my box of goodies today for the second cycle. Sent off my first load of wee too. !!


----------



## tansey

Rachiem - let's hope you won't need that 2nd load of goodies! Good luck!
I'm still waiting for OV but the lines on the stick were defo nearly there this morning! xx


----------



## Sinead

Hi everyone, 
Hope you're all well. Got back from a fantastic break in Devon/Cornwall - and luckily we got the weather. 
I couldn't be bothered waking up to do my temps so only did them when I woke up at a decent time - thank heavens for the cbfm!!!!!!!!!!
Currently on my 3rd high, so will be entered the 2ww soon

Good luck


----------



## NickyT75

welcome back Sinead - glad you enjoyed your break xx


----------



## tansey

Hi Sinead, glad you had a good time - i will be in the 2ww tomorrow although i messed up my PEAK reading.
The lines were lighter today and so monitor only gave me a High and i'm on my 2nd set of 10 sticks so i will have to pee on them upto 9DPO!


----------



## Sinead

hi
got my 1st PEAK of this cycle so should be hitting the 2ww in a few days
have made sure that me and dh have bd-ed on cds 9, 12 and 14 (which are all HIGH/PEAK), hoping to dtd tomorrow and Thursday too

Tansey - I try and anaylse the sticks but don't have a clue what they mean - would rather just put them in the monitor. 

Good Luck to everyone in the 2ww


----------



## tansey

I had to override FF so i am 1DPO. We have managed to BD CD8, 9, 13, 14, 15, 16 and so hoping that should be enough although been feeling naturally horny last few days!

I'm not happy peeing in a jug at the moment as i nearly got cystitis holding in the night (also from BDing and falling asleep instead of going loo and cleaning myself after legs up)! So i'm going to pee even if it is too early from now on!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls

Im sending my 2nd box of pee away today! lol x


----------



## saraendepity

hey girlies...got my first high of this cycle today and i get to send off my 2nd lot of pee too how exciting...hope you are all well... any symptoms from those in 2ww yet?????????

:hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sinead

Hi girlies
I sent my pee back on Monday (I get my friend who I give a lift home to, run into the post office with it!!!!!)

I got my 2nd peak today, but dh isn't feeling so well so no :sex: for me tonight - he said he will try, but doubt it will happen. Hope he will be ok in the morning though.

Other than that - nothing to report from me

Tansey - I know this sounds gross, but can you not pee in the jug and then keep it to use to test when you get up? There is something about doing that in the instruction manual


----------



## tansey

Sinead said:


> Tansey - I know this sounds gross, but can you not pee in the jug and then keep it to use to test when you get up? There is something about doing that in the instruction manual

Yes i have been doing that but have been going to bed really early and needing to pee about 1.30am or 2.30am so i'm not sure that counts a FMU? Oh well, i've got anti-biotics to clear the water infection - the nurse said it was a symptom of pregnancy but i said it was too early.
Also the monitor didn't read the stick again today or the stick was too slow to show lines (it did later?). I don't know, the traumas! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls

Dunno whats going on with my cycle this month?? I've usually Ovd by now but theres still no sign of it!!
I've been getting HIGH readings for 9 days now so it looks like im gonna need to use 20 sticks this month I guess??

I decided to do an OPK just now coz I wasn't believing my monitor TBH but there wasnt even the hint of a 2nd line... Hmmm! wonder what the hell is going on??!!

Im really worried that im not gonna Ov for some reason xx


----------



## AutumnSky

I ovulated later this month as well - not sure why, but it didn't happen until CD 18... very weird.

I got my 2nd box of supplies last week, but I've only just noticed that there is only 1 HPT in there for this month. There were 3 in the first box!! Is that the same for everyone else, or have they cocked my box up??!

xxx


----------



## Sinead

AutumnSky - I only got one too - you have to use it either when you are late or on cd1 to confirm you aren't pg I presume 

I am 4dpo today and feel like absolute sh!te, I can't seem to stop crying and feel like I have a cold coming - just achy and yukky. Kinda wishing that they are symptoms, but its definitely too early


----------



## tansey

Hi girls, 
Nicky don't worry - you could still OV and also some ladies have got pg when they only got HIGHs on the monitor!

Autumn - i only got one test, it's like Sinead said, you only need one to check on CD1 or 1day late.

Sinead - sorry you're not feeling good. :hugs:

i'm being very impatient and keep getting irritated, can't wait until the 2ww is over!

i'm sending another load of pee tomorrow and i'll have to ask for my next lot of stuff.

:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone

Still getting HIGH readings... was hoping for my PEAK today :( 

Oh well... maybe tomorrow eh? xx


----------



## tansey

Nicky i see you had your 2nd PEAK today and looking at your chart it looks like OV day today - good luck!

Looks like i will be doing a third cycle on the trial - got nearly all my AF signs! Not happy obviously.


----------



## Sinead

:hug: Tansey - hope she does stay away. I think I will be on cycle number 3 nest week too as it just doesn't feel right iykwim

Nicky - glad to hear you "peaked"


----------



## tansey

Sinead - your chart looks better than last time! Good luck! xx :hug:


----------



## saraendepity

hey ladies..sorry i havent been around to check in on all of you ...i kinda forgot about this thread :dohh: sorry!!! hope you are all well and winging your way to a :bfp:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sinead

Cheers for that Tansey - you have made me feel better about poas!!!!!! However, at 9dpo I decided I couldn't waste a hpt and peed on a monitor stick - just to see what it looked like - It has a really dark estrogen line and what I thought was a really faint ovulation line (just an evap with no colour). I'm no better off than I was before as I haven't a clue what it means - just needed to share :rofl: Have tried to find the link up to the computer to put the picture, but can't find it

Anyway enough of my poas-addiction, hope everyone is ok and that we get some BFPs soon


----------



## NickyT75

We must be due for some more BFP's very soon eh girls? fingers crossed!! x


----------



## AutumnSky

Your chart is looking very good Sinead...
Fingers crossed for you hun!
:dust:


----------



## tansey

Sinead, Autumn's right - your chart is looking great. I wouldn't use the monitor sticks though as i had to poas until 9dpo as the monitor messed up and after my peak i still got two lines In the LP and i was wondering if it meant anything and now i am out! 
Good luck, can't wait until you test! Nicky is right - one of us must get a BFP!

I have emailed the trial people again because AF is almost here and i haven't got the new paperwork.


----------



## elmaxie

Hey Ladies!

Just thought I would pop by and see how you were all getting on with the trial....plus I see a few of you are in 2ww and have lovely charts so I figured I would leave some 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Good Luck!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Sinead

Cheers guys - hoping those temps stay up and the witch stays away. 
Know what you mean about peeing on monitor sticks Tansey - it did me know good except stop me from wasting a hpt 

How's everyone doing?
Loads of babydust


----------



## tansey

Sinead still looking good for you! When are you testing?
How's everyone else doing?
I am currently waiting for :witch: to arrive in full flow and i started my monitor as CD1 and did the card and everything and maybe tomorrow should have been cd1? Oh well doesn't make a lot of difference, just that the monitor has to be done between a certain time which is a pain.
Good luck to the rest of you! :hug:


----------



## Sinead

:hug: Tansey, sorry it seems AF is making an appearance

I tested this morning with my clearblue. The line appeared at about 9mins (so just within the 10 min time frame) I had opened the hpt at about 6mins to get a clearer look at it. Although the line was faint, dh could see it. Just hope this is it.


----------



## tansey

OMG - this is GREAT!! Have you EVER had a faint line before? Because i haven't - this must be it! :hugs:


----------



## Sinead

Hi hun
Been to the doc's today (for something else) and he said as I was only on cd 26 (I screwed up with mydays to him) it was very early and he couldn't retest me then as I would have to use my morning wee to get a positive. I have to back in 3 days with a sample for them. I can't wait that long and have bought some cheapies so am gonna test tomorrow morning again!!!!

I dod nothing but cry when I left the doc's and my head just feels all over the place


----------



## tansey

He's a meanie like mine!
Best of luck tomorrow - a line is a line! xx


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! Sinead im sooo excited for you!! horrid bloody doctor!!

I cant wait for tomorrow so you can test again!! best of luck babe! :) xx


----------



## Sinead

Hi guys

Onto lucky cycle #3

Obviously :witch: got me this morning and I feel rotton with it. Throwing up as well.

Just a question, coz I was feeling so bad this morning I didn't pee in a jar, I have noted this month diary sheet, but do I send an empty jar to them?

Cheers xxx


----------



## tansey

Good luck this cycle hun! Stupid :witch:
I wouldn't bother with an empty jar if you've noted down on the paper work.


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry she got you Sinead :hugs: good luck for next month xx


----------



## tansey

Well i got my new stuff on CD2 so ok in the end.
Left my pee jug at my mum's as i stay there on a TUesday for work, so i had to literally dribble directly into the pot this morning when i realised!
Oh the joys! xx

Good luck Nicky! x


----------



## Sinead

LOL at you without your jug Tansey, sorry but that is funny!!!!!

Good luck Nicky, we need a BFP on this thread xx


----------



## tansey

Just checked my stuff and i got no preggo test with this lot!


----------



## NickyT75

they musta forgot to put it in... give them a ring hun xx


----------



## NickyT75

Well girls.......

I've been giving PMA a try this month & 'thinking pregnant' coz Paul McKenna reckons if you visualize what you want - you will get it :rofl: (who am I to argue with a hypnotist??!!)

Soooooo...... I guess I was using so much PMA that I totally forgot to request my materials for the next cycle!! :dohh: :dohh:

I only remembered at lunch time today & im currently on CD27 of a (usually) 27 day cycle!! :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

So now I REALLY REALLY need my :bfp:

Keep everything crossed for me please girls :hug: xx


----------



## tansey

Good luck Nicky - fingerscrossed! xx


----------



## Sinead

Good luck Nicky - when are you testing hun?

I got a letter this morning going on about how to package your pee samples - bet mine leaked in the post!!!! :dohh:

Also got my letter about my hsg - so going to get that done Thursday along with dh's sperm test on Wednesday. Gonna be positive about this month


----------



## rachiem

Sinead said:


> Good luck Nicky - when are you testing hun?
> 
> I got a letter this morning going on about how to package your pee samples - bet mine leaked in the post!!!! :dohh:
> 
> Also got my letter about my hsg - so going to get that done Thursday along with dh's sperm test on Wednesday. Gonna be positive about this month

I got the same letter!!


----------



## saraendepity

rachiem said:


> Sinead said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Nicky - when are you testing hun?
> 
> I got a letter this morning going on about how to package your pee samples - bet mine leaked in the post!!!! :dohh:
> 
> Also got my letter about my hsg - so going to get that done Thursday along with dh's sperm test on Wednesday. Gonna be positive about this month
> 
> I got the same letter!!Click to expand...

me too!! i havent been tying knots in my plastic bags :blush:

back off me holly's hows everyone doing?? got any more :bfp:'s??? 

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tansey

Well i'm not at home but i'm sure i will have a letter - i haven't been tying knots in anything?

Sara - 14DPO how exciting! How are you doing? And Nicky - still no :witch:! Good luck girls! xx


----------



## Angeldust

Girls whats this your talking about am reading through and seen you have been accepted for somthing but what is it ?? :dohh: 
sorry to sound like a dope Lol.


----------



## NickyT75

Angeldust said:


> Girls whats this your talking about am reading through and seen you have been accepted for somthing but what is it ?? :dohh:
> sorry to sound like a dope Lol.

We are doing a clinical trial using Clear Blue fertility monitors where we have to pee in a bottle every morning & send it away to be analysed & in return we get free use of the monitors / free test sticks & pregnancy tests for the duration of the trial.

They were looking for volunteers a few months back so we all applied & got accepted :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

I also got that letter this morning! :rofl: I was thinking ???? what?? I already did what it said in the instructions?? Oooops! maybe some wee leaked out anyway? well thats not my fault!! :dohh:

it must just be a standard letter they send out tho...? so I feel better now :rofl:

They still havent returned my data download card so god knows what im gonna do if :witch: turns up?? 

Oh... think im gonna test on monday? im soooo scared of getting a BFN!!! x


----------



## rachiem

well i am a bit confused this month. I ovulate on CD12 almost like clockwork. This month though I am now on CD15 and still no sign. Do ya think it couldbe cause we have recently been on a long haul flight? Has anyone else experienced this??


----------



## Angeldust

NickyT75 said:


> Angeldust said:
> 
> 
> Girls whats this your talking about am reading through and seen you have been accepted for somthing but what is it ?? :dohh:
> sorry to sound like a dope Lol.
> 
> We are doing a clinical trial using Clear Blue fertility monitors where we have to pee in a bottle every morning & send it away to be analysed & in return we get free use of the monitors / free test sticks & pregnancy tests for the duration of the trial.
> 
> They were looking for volunteers a few months back so we all applied & got accepted :) xxClick to expand...

Thats great think of all the money you lot will be saving :)


----------



## saraendepity

any news yet nicky????? how r u all doing??? hope you are all well loads of :dust: to all

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sinead

Congrats Sara
Hope you're planning to take Nicky with you???


----------



## tansey

I'm so happy for you Sara! Who will be next - Nicky? xx


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry girls im out :(

So its cycle 7 for me now (cycle 3 using CBFM) congratulations Sara hun, hope the rest of us girls will be joining you soon xx


----------



## tansey

Sorry she got you hun! xx


----------



## Sinead

:hug: Nicky - I really thought you were leaving us (in the nicest way!!!!!)

tansey - how you doing hun? 

I'm on my 4th stick already and its giving me lows thank goodness. Dh has his Sperm test yesterday which was mad (getting to the hospital in rush hour traffic is NOT fun) and I had my hsg today which went ok I think. All results due back for our next appointment on 12 November. Not long to wait


----------



## saraendepity

hey so sorry the :witch: got you nicky...hope all your results come back ok sinead. looks like we're getting atleast a :bfp: a month on the trial, hope it goes into overload for you all next cycle...need you all in 1st tri...its so odd without you all!!! :hugs: and loads of :dust: to all

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## tansey

Hello ladies. Posted another load of pee today. After my next lot, if no BFP I might ask them for a print out, i think it does say somewhere that we can get one? Still not got my free preggo test :(


----------



## NickyT75

Grrr! have you told them they forgot to send it hun?

They must've forgotten coz there was 1 in my box - mind you.... im on cycle 3 now & they've send me duplicate labels for cycle 2! :dohh:

I haven't said anything tho... just reckoned it'd give me an extra month on the trial if I 'didn't notice' :rofl:

xx


----------



## tansey

Good thinking on the extra month! I'll wait a week and email them again about the test. Come on ladies we want to be preggo for Xmas don't we! PMA PMA! xx


----------



## rachiem

Hi all. Cd20 for me. Still no high or peak!!! Its been on low all month. Usually ovulate on cd12 so i have no idea whats going on!!!


----------



## tansey

Rachiem that doesn't sound good! Do you look at the lines on the sticks at all?

THis morning both my lines were really faint which means (or i hope it does!) that my oestrogen is high and the LH should PEAK soon. Also nearly fainted as when I wiped as there was clear stretchy stuff - EWCM, where has that been for months? (Soz for TMI!)

Visualise being preggo for Xmas girls! xx


----------



## rachiem

tansey said:


> *Rachiem that doesn't sound good! Do you look at the lines on the sticks at all?*
> THis morning both my lines were really faint which means (or i hope it does!) that my oestrogen is high and the LH should PEAK soon. Also nearly fainted as when I wiped as there was clear stretchy stuff - EWCM, where has that been for months? (Soz for TMI!)
> 
> Visualise being preggo for Xmas girls! xx

No i hadnt been, although I did have a look in my little bin where i put them all. One did have 2 lines on it. I am wondering if the room was too dark when I did the monitor test. I tend to leave the light in the bedroom off so as not to wake hubby and the mornings are a lot darker at the moment...hhhmmmmmm


----------



## tansey

no, i do mine in the dark every morning - that won't affect them, it's just that you can tell a lot about your cycle yourself by looking at the sticks.
About 2 months ago i found out that the oestrogen line gets lighter as the hormone gets stronger and the hormone peaks just before your LH and that is why for a PEAK you get the dark LH and a faint oestrogen.
I had problems with my monitor or the sticks i was using last cycle and I knew one day that it was my peak but the monitor couldn't read them.
You can always post them in the test gallery and get people's opinons.
good luck hun! x


----------



## Sinead

Don't know a lot about the sticks Rachie, but hope it works out for you this month.

I agree Tansey - we will all be pg for Christmas

I've been keeping my sticks this month (and labelling them) so hopefully it will give me an idea of what I'm looking at


----------



## tansey

:hissy: the bloody sticks or monitor, i'm not sure which has messed up again! When i took the stick out and held it to the light becuase i could see no lines, the pee hadn't finished travelling along the stick! so monitor says high but another 5mins later and it could be a peak as the LH line is quite dark!
I BD thurs morning and we were going to do it tomorrow morning and then DF goes away. this way his plan not mine and when he tried it on last night i refused saying - no, you made the plan, now let's stick to it! So i defo have to BD tonight or tomorrow morning as planned and hope we haven't missed it!


----------



## tansey

How is everyone? I am in the 2ww now and I'll have to order my 4th cycle stuff now!


----------



## rachiem

well i have had a rather strange but Amazing morning!!
Thought af had come last night as i had a little bit of blood when i went to loo (sorry if TMI). Then when I did this mornings monitor test it told me I was in my peak!!! I was sooo confused sooo when i got home I p'd on a stick (twice) both came up :bfp:

I Cannot beleive it.. hubby is at work so i am dying for him to get home to tell him.


----------



## NickyT75

Rachie - do you mean OPK is positive? :)

Thats great news!! - the last time i had a slight bit of blood at ovulation (like you have described) was December & I happened to get my BFP that cycle so fingers crossed this is a sign for you too :) xx


----------



## rachiem

NickyT75 said:


> Rachie - do you mean OPK is positive? :)
> 
> Thats great news!! - the last time i had a slight bit of blood at ovulation (like you have described) was December & I happened to get my BFP that cycle so fingers crossed this is a sign for you too :) xx

no sorry, did a pregnancy test and it was :bfp:
Done another 2 since and they are the same. Hubby is in shock. Worked out 1 am 3weeks!! I know its early but woohoo


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! huge congratulations hun!! :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

Yay!! another 'team CBFM' baby!! :) the trial has been very successful so far hasnt it? 

Is there only 3 of us left now? (Me, Sinead & Tansey??) come on girls... we are being left behind!! xx


----------



## AutumnSky

NickyT75 said:


> Yay!! another 'team CBFM' baby!! :) the trial has been very successful so far hasnt it?
> 
> Is there only 3 of us left now? (Me, Sinead & Tansey??) come on girls... we are being left behind!! xx

Nope still me left as well! I'm due to have my lap & dye at the end of Nov though, so we probably won't be TTC this month. Not telling the trial people that though!!

Congrats rachiem!

:hug:


----------



## rachiem

AutumnSky said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! another 'team CBFM' baby!! :) the trial has been very successful so far hasnt it?
> 
> Is there only 3 of us left now? (Me, Sinead & Tansey??) come on girls... we are being left behind!! xx
> 
> Nope still me left as well! I'm due to have my lap & dye at the end of Nov though, so we probably won't be TTC this month. Not telling the trial people that though!!
> 
> Congrats rachiem!
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Im really confused ATM

FF is saying I Ov'd on CD8..... WTF??!! :shock: I usually Ov around CD15 but it was CD18 last month :confused:

My monitor has gone to HIGH this morning so Im still waiting for my PEAK :confused:

I hope FF is wrong coz I haven't even had sex this month yet :hissy:

Really hope I haven't missed my chance :cry: surely FF cant be right? coz that would make this cycle only 21 days long? & my periods are usually as regular as clockwork 

OMG! im really worried :( x


----------



## tansey

Rachiem - huge congrats! When are you going to announce it officially?
You have also given me hope but scared at the same time because i wondered if the monitor sticks would show anything different if we were pg. Last month i had to keep peeing on them right up to 9dpo and this month it will be 11dpo! So now i'm praying for a mega late PEAK which is in fact a BFP!
Omg this is great - slowly but surely one of us at a time!


----------



## tansey

Sorry Nicky we posted at the same time!
Right don't panic - FF has only given you cross hair lines which means it isn't sure so it will depend on your temps the next few days but it can change it's mind quite late as well. Now you need to BD today and tomorrow and the next day just in case! 
Look on the bright side - a short cycle would give you an extra go at the BFP instead of having to wait! xx


----------



## rachiem

NickyT75 said:


> Im really confused ATM
> 
> FF is saying I Ov'd on CD8..... WTF??!! :shock: I usually Ov around CD15 but it was CD18 last month :confused:
> 
> My monitor has gone to HIGH this morning so Im still waiting for my PEAK :confused:
> 
> I hope FF is wrong coz I haven't even had sex this month yet :hissy:
> 
> Really hope I haven't missed my chance :cry: surely FF cant be right? coz that would make this cycle only 21 days long? & my periods are usually as regular as clockwork
> 
> OMG! im really worried :( x

I ov'd on day 8 last month and usually ovulate on CD12. dont worry just get bd'ing:happydance:
:hug:


----------



## rachiem

tansey said:


> Rachiem - huge congrats! When are you going to announce it officially?
> You have also given me hope but scared at the same time because i wondered if the monitor sticks would show anything different if we were pg. Last month i had to keep peeing on them right up to 9dpo and this month it will be 11dpo! So now i'm praying for a mega late PEAK which is in fact a BFP!
> Omg this is great - slowly but surely one of us at a time!

I am really nervous about announcing it. So far we have only told my best freind and 1 girl off another forum i go on. I was soo confused when the monitor stick told me it was my peak time on cd25! But at least we all know now that the sticks can also show you a bfp!


----------



## tansey

I'm wishing for my late PEAK now!


----------



## NickyT75

rachiem said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Im really confused ATM
> 
> FF is saying I Ov'd on CD8..... WTF??!! :shock: I usually Ov around CD15 but it was CD18 last month :confused:
> 
> My monitor has gone to HIGH this morning so Im still waiting for my PEAK :confused:
> 
> I hope FF is wrong coz I haven't even had sex this month yet :hissy:
> 
> Really hope I haven't missed my chance :cry: surely FF cant be right? coz that would make this cycle only 21 days long? & my periods are usually as regular as clockwork
> 
> OMG! im really worried :( x
> 
> I ov'd on day 8 last month and usually ovulate on CD12. dont worry just get bd'ing:happydance:
> :hug:Click to expand...


Im really hoping its wrong coz if I did Ov on CD8 I wont have a chance of getting my BFP this month coz its now CD11 & I havent had sex yet :( 
(I will tonight but thats too late if I already Ov'd)

im pretty sure FF is just getting confused & will move my Ov date next week so if I start my BDathon now it should hopefully be ok xx


----------



## rachiem

NickyT75 said:


> rachiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Im really confused ATM
> 
> FF is saying I Ov'd on CD8..... WTF??!! :shock: I usually Ov around CD15 but it was CD18 last month :confused:
> 
> My monitor has gone to HIGH this morning so Im still waiting for my PEAK :confused:
> 
> I hope FF is wrong coz I haven't even had sex this month yet :hissy:
> 
> Really hope I haven't missed my chance :cry: surely FF cant be right? coz that would make this cycle only 21 days long? & my periods are usually as regular as clockwork
> 
> OMG! im really worried :( x
> 
> 
> I ov'd on day 8 last month and usually ovulate on CD12. dont worry just get bd'ing:happydance:
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im really hoping its wrong coz if I did Ov on CD8 I wont have a chance of getting my BFP this month coz its now CD11 & I havent had sex yet :(
> (I will tonight but thats too late if I already Ov'd)
> 
> im pretty sure FF is just getting confused & will move my Ov date next week so if I start my BDathon now it should hopefully be ok xxClick to expand...

Dont forget that your temp can fluctuate if youve had a cold or something like lke that. I would rely more on the monitor. Good luck
xx


----------



## NickyT75

My temp has dropped again today so FF has changed its mind & is now saying I havent Ov yet :) 

my CBFM is saying HIGH again but judging by the lines on the sticks I reckon its gonna say PEAK tomorrow so that's more realistic :) and changes Ov to CD14 ish which im happy with! xx


----------



## honey08

just popping in2see how ur all doing on this trail !?!?!? wish u all the best and congrats rachiem on ur :bfp::bfp: !!! :):)


----------



## tansey

Nicky - what did I tell you about Ff changing it's mind! Yay, get BDing! Good luck hun! xx

(I got a phone call because i sent my card back with no date or time on it! LOL! Gotta email them now while i remember for cycle 4 stuff - hoping i won't need it!)


----------



## Sinead

Hi guys 

Sorry its been a while, but haven't really been in mood to talk about ttc. This month has been a bit of a wash out for me - only managed to bd the day before I got my 1st peak. DH got a chest infection and has since lost his libido. Just gonna go for it next cycle I reckon. I also have an appointment to see the fertility nurse on the 12th, so not long to wait till we get some answers and see what the next step is. 

Rachiem - that is brilliant news - HUGE CONGRATS 

Tansey - hope you get a late Peak hun, and get your :bfp:

Nicky and Autumn - we will all get our :bfp:s before the end of the trial.


----------



## tansey

Sinead - BDing a day before PEAK is still good timing! Good luck hun! xx


----------



## babytots

hi ladies hope you dont mind me intruding on your thread. clearblue have started doing more trials and i applied over a week ago now. how long did it take for them to get in contact with you? just that af started yesterday and was hopnig they would of got in touch by now.

thanks x


----------



## NickyT75

babytots said:


> hi ladies hope you dont mind me intruding on your thread. clearblue have started doing more trials and i applied over a week ago now. how long did it take for them to get in contact with you? just that af started yesterday and was hopnig they would of got in touch by now.
> 
> thanks x

Hiya hun

It took them a few weeks to ring me back (about 3 I think?) actually thought they hadn't accepted me & kinda just got on with things so it was a nice suprise when they called me :) 

Good luck in being accepted hun & feel free to join us if you are xx


----------



## NickyT75

Sinead - :hug: sorry you are feeling a bit down but you are still in with a chance hunni.

xx


----------



## babytots

thanks hun so still ives me a chance to get on there then. how you finding it?

i was on it when ttc dd2 and got pg the 3rd (or 4th not too sure) month of using it so its pretty good thats why i'm eager to do it again lol. 

thanks for the invite i'm sure i will join you if i do and if i don't i might just buy one off ebay anyways. x


----------



## tansey

Hi babytots - it would be nice for you to join us as one by one we are getting our :bfp:s so there isn't many of us left!

Still no PEAK for me - in fact i'm wondering if i have dud sticks as the lines on then are so faint.


----------



## NickyT75

I got my PEAK this morning but have a feeling im out this month already :( 

DH is suffering from 'performance anxiety' & I cant get pregnant if we dont have sex :(


----------



## tansey

Oh no! I could suggest a lot of rude things? xx


----------



## NickyT75

its ok - panic over :rofl:

Managed a successful BD sesh last night & told DH I've already Ov'd so there's no pressure on him - will suggest a few more 'just for fun' & he'll never know the difference :rofl:

:muaha: xx


----------



## tansey

Well done!!! Lol!! xx


----------



## Sinead

Hi guys

Nice one Nicky - glad you managed to dtd, my dh sometimes has the same problem. (I nearly said its a hard one, but then again maybe not :rofl:)

Tansey - How's it going hun?

Babytots - nice one, hopefully you will get a call soon. There does only seem to a few of us on here

7dpo for me and sore boobies yet again - why oh why do I convinve myself its a symptom when I get them every month :dohh:


----------



## tansey

Hey all 10DPO for me today - FX! Only one stick left to pee on for the bloody monitor and no peak like rachiem :(

You're not far off me Sinead, good luck! xx

Have a good Thursday all! :hug:


----------



## rachiem

Well sorry to bring bad news to this thread but just wanted to let you know I have lost my little bean. Blood tests confirmed it today.


----------



## Sinead

rachie - I'm so sorry hun :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Aw Rachie :hug: im so sorry hun xx


----------



## tansey

Oh I am so sorry hun! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Tansey - have you stopped temping? when are you planning to test? x


----------



## AutumnSky

I bloody overslept this morning, and woke up too late to do my monitor test stick thingy!! Whoops!

Has anyone else managed to do this too??!

Gah!

xx


----------



## tansey

AutumnSky said:


> I bloody overslept this morning, and woke up too late to do my monitor test stick thingy!! Whoops!
> 
> Has anyone else managed to do this too??!
> 
> Gah!
> 
> xx

I did this - just collect the urine sample still and just carry on tomorrow (and note it down on paperwork). Do an opk if you have one and are worried about missing OV. xx


----------



## tansey

NickyT75 said:


> Tansey - have you stopped temping? when are you planning to test? x

Going to temp this next cycle a monitor has let me down the last two with no peak. Not testing as i started spotting on 10dpo which means it is all over for me as usual.


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: are you still spotting? x


----------



## rachiem

has anyone been in touch with Lynn from the trial recently? I've sent her 2 emails now because I dont know if I am now out of the trial or if she wants me to carry on!
hohum!


----------



## Sinead

Hi guys

Sorry you're spotting again Tansey. Its pants when you realise AF is on her way again. I'll be joining you next cycle too as my temps dropped yesterday.

Also dh has to do his sperm test again as he had a low result :hissy: we will find out more from the consultant on Wednesday


----------



## NickyT75

Sinead said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Sorry you're spotting again Tansey. Its pants when you realise AF is on her way again. I'll be joining you next cycle too as my temps dropped yesterday.
> 
> Also dh has to do his sperm test again as he had a low result :hissy: we will find out more from the consultant on Wednesday

:hug: hope DH's results are higher this time x


----------



## NickyT75

rachiem said:


> has anyone been in touch with Lynn from the trial recently? I've sent her 2 emails now because I dont know if I am now out of the trial or if she wants me to carry on!
> hohum!

Have you tried to ring her hun? :hugs: x


----------



## Sinead

Give her a call hun
Hope you're still on the trial xx


----------



## tansey

CD1 tomorrow - cycle 4 of trial :(


----------



## NickyT75

tansey said:


> CD1 tomorrow - cycle 4 of trial :(

:hug: so sorry Tansey hun xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Hope you dont mind me crashing in on the thread but I was just wondering if any of you CBFM experts could advise please? 

Its my first month of using the monitor and I have just had 5 high days but then today its back down to low... no peak and I have also been doing opk in conjunction with the monitor and havent had a + one of those! Temps dont show obvious Ovulation... 

Does it look like I wont O this month? There is a link to my chart in my signature... could somebody have a look and let me know what you think please? 

This is 18 months of trying but first month with monitor...


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Angelmarie

How long are your cycles usually hun?

Have you got + OPK's in the past? x


----------



## Angelmarie

Cycles are pretty irregular to be fair... 

I have had positive opks though - I got one at cd30 last month accompanied with egcm but this month I havent had any egcm - lots of watery in the morning turning to creamy as day goes on... (sorry TMI) Is that normal? 

DO you think it will just take a while for the cbfm to get used to me?

DO you think that I might have ovulated with just a high? :shrug:


----------



## tansey

I think it is strange because normally with the monitor it asks for 20 sticks if it doesn't get a PEAK with the first 10. Have you had CD21 blood tests to confirm OV? Your chart doesn't really show OV as you said. Sorry can't be more help!


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks Tansey... I have no idea whats going on. I did have cd21 tests done... well kind of... the doc wanted me to get them done last week but I was only cd19 (?) I got the results back - 'normal - no further action'. I have no idea what that means... but I went back yesterday and just got the nurse to do repeats so hopefully I will get those back by the end of the week to see whats going on. Its :hissy:

Thanks for replying though :)


----------



## Sinead

Angelmarie - don't have any advice for you, hope you get your :bfp: soon

Tansey - I'm with you hun - cycle 4 - it bloody sucks, I'm gonna end up getting the opks from clearblue at the end of the trial coz I didn't get a BFP. 

I haven't received this cycles supply yet either - not good - pee is in the fridge waiting to be labelled :dohh:

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Sinead

Nicky - hope thats an implatation dip in your chart xx


----------



## tansey

Sorry AF turned up Sinead! I am thinking the same as you! In fact I wish it was over already as I am fed up of carrying pee around with me as I am away from home a lot! I just can't see it happening and I can't get any help until I move!

Nicky - looking good for you! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry you girls are out again :hug:

I must admit I've found myself thinking that I'd take a break from TTC if I dont get my BFP but we cant even have a month off coz we still need to collect our wee :hissy:

I've also thought id be glad when the trial is over but then I feel bad thinking thats a little bit ungrateful of me :(

its definitely a rollercoaster this TTC lark isnt it? :hug: xx


----------



## tansey

Thing is, if we get our BFP we still have to pee in a pot for another 3months! LOL!


----------



## NickyT75

I know... its getting kinda boring isnt it? lol x


----------



## tansey

How are we ladies? Af has gone so I can BD for fun yay!

Now Nicky you better get a BFP this cycle - there must be one every month! xx


----------



## AutumnSky

I'm confused!!!

Remember last Sunday (CD9) I overslept and therefore couldn't use my monitor?

Well, according to my temps etc, I'm now 3DPO (I ovulated on CD12), but I never got a peak on the CBFM. I am still getting highs! But there is barely a second line on the tests, so I know I'm not due to ovulate. Is the monitor all w**kered now because I missed the one day??

I'm going to have to use all 20 bloody sticks now aren't I!!

Is the monitor not actually reading the hormones in my urine or something? Surely it must be able to tell that I shouldn't be 'high' anymore??!

P.S. This month will be a complete waste of time anyway. We've completely mis-timed the BD-ing.

xxx


----------



## tansey

Hun, you BD'd 3 days before which is good timing! I haven't had a peak for two cycles now so i don't know what's going on with the monitors or stick! (or us?) xx


----------



## NickyT75

Im out again girls :( :witch: flew in early!! :hissy:

My bloody cycle was only 25 days for some reason?? its usually 28 but was 31 last month so I have no idea why im out already??

My LP has gone from 12/13 days to only 10 days!! WTF?? I thought is was sposed to remain constant?

I havent even requested my stuff yet FFS!! :hissy:

Even had a 'textbook implantation dip' @ 6DPO & was CONVINCED I was preg so im really upset :cry::cry::cry:

I really feel like giving up :cry: xx


----------



## Angelmarie

I totally nderstand what you mean... try to keep your chin up - it will happen one day... 

So sorry :witch: got you. 

Try to stay positive for next cycle.

Sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## tansey

Oh no Nicky - so sorry! xx

(p.s. I order my stuff by email at least a week before regardless of whether I am hopeful or not - you could always keep the sticks for future!)


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Girlies, 

Can I please join your thread?

My name is Sarah, 26 and ttc#1 - I'm on cycle 3 of the CBFM trial (1 yr in total ttc) - this month i think I have managed to mess my monitor up as we went to america for the weekend which meant the time difference caused me to miss my POAS day (and pin point ovu which last cycled was CD13) monitor is still reading high even though i'm on CD18 - not feeling very hopeful this month! :dohh:

Anyway you all seem such a friendly bunch so hope I can join you and you all get lots of BFP's I have had a quick read through and saw a few :bfp: :happydance: 

x


----------



## Sinead

Hi everyone

:hug: Nicky - my stuff arrived yesterday on cd4 (i have saved the pee to be labelled up!!!!)

Tansey - when you due to start your sticks - I reckon it will be tomorrow for me

Autumn - I don't know what it means as I suppose I'm one of the lucky ones who gets peaks (I'm jinxed now though)

sjb - hey there, hope you still get a BFP. You just never know. 

AF is leaving the building, so roll on this month


----------



## tansey

Yay Sinead we are cycle buddies! I am one day ahead of you. I should be asked for a stick tomorrow. If i'm not it must be because the last two cycles i've had to use 20 sticks and got no peak.

Hi sjb! It's nice to have more people join us. I am on cycle 4 of the trail but month TTC since MC in Feb 08. Don't worry about messing up this cycle I know plenty of ladies on here who have thought they were out but got there BFP - in fact more of them who messed up or took a break got BFPs than us!

Oh well good luck ladies!

PS: Autumn - good luck, it's your turn this cycle!

Good luck to us all!


----------



## tansey

Well I was right - poas starts today. I have to take a wee sample next Monday when I go for my smear so two pee pots to fill!


----------



## NickyT75

best of luck for this cycle girls :)

Welcome Sarah x


----------



## tansey

I have emailed the trial people asking if I can have a print out of any details about my cycle because i haven't had a peak on the monitor for two cyclesand they should have 3cycles worth of samples now. I don't know if they will give me anything but 'you can but ask!'


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Girls :hi:

Thank you for the welcome - today i'm on CD21 so AF due possibly Wednesday/Thursday next week - we shall see - I had a Jenny Renny reading done - has anyone else had this? and if so was she accurate? :wacko:

Sinead - good luck for this month :happydance: hope you manage to get loads of BD in and you get your :bfp:

Tansey - I'm not sure about that - 1 month I used all my 20 sticks - second month I got 1 high day - 2 peaks and then 1 high day then back to low and then no more more requests for sticks - this month because I missed 4 days - oops :shy: its been asking me to test constantly - I guess until I run out of sticks :dohh: Really hope its stops asking you soon and you get a peak.
BTW on another thread I go on where ppl are doing the trial - a girl has just for a :bfp: without having any peaks (a few have had this)
Also Tansey would be interesting to have the readings at the end of the trials aswell :headspin:

Hi Nicky - thank you for the welcome :happydance:

Well also add is anyone trying reflexology or anything like that? I just had my fourth course and hoping it will help (even if it doesnt though - it is lovely) :laugh2:


----------



## tansey

Hi ladies CD9 and three lows so afr for me but i prefer that as the monitor might have sorted itself out and be a bit more sensitive/accurate this month.
No news from the trails people so far.

SJB I would like reflexology but can't justify the cost at the moment. Hope it works for you!


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Tansey - really hope the monitor works properly for you this month :happydance: and you get a :bfp:

I know what you mean about the cost - I'm not seeing a fertility specialist one just a normal reflexology lady so costs about £25 every 4 weeks - dont think I could do this every other day/week one :o


----------



## baileysmom85

Hey girls I see you are part of the clinical study... my husband bought me a monitor and this is our first month using it... i am 8dpo so i am going to test in a few days... have any of the girls gotten pregnant quickly with the monitor?? Well good luck to all of you!!


----------



## tansey

baileysmom85 said:


> Hey girls I see you are part of the clinical study... my husband bought me a monitor and this is our first month using it... i am 8dpo so i am going to test in a few days... have any of the girls gotten pregnant quickly with the monitor?? Well good luck to all of you!!

Some have gotten pg before starting the trial! LOL! A couple of us have got pg using it but really anyone on here has been trying for a while or knows when the ov anyway :(
I do think it takes a lot of the stress out of the have I, haven't I ov'd with cheap sticks. It is worth it's money.
Good luck!


----------



## NickyT75

sjbno1 said:


> Hi Girls :hi:
> 
> I had a Jenny Renny reading done - has anyone else had this? and if so was she accurate? :wacko:

What is a Jenny Renny reading? is she a psychic?


----------



## tansey

where are we all up to? I'm CD11, I've had 3 lows and 2 highs and i'm waiting to see if i get a peak this month.
Good luck girls, let's have lots of Christmas BFPs! xx


----------



## AutumnSky

I'm CD21, and getting all highs on the CBFM. But my temps etc say that I am 9DPO. Should be getting AF in a few days. Reallly short cycle this month, and completely mis-timed BD-ing. No chance of BFP this month.

Lap and Dye on 3rd Dec though.

Hope you get your peak this month Tansey!
xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Im only on CD6 so havent started POAS yet, Im taking Agnus Castus this month too, coz my LP was only 10 days last month :( dunno why?? coz it's usually 12/13 days??

It was very weird having such a short cycle (only 25 days) so I hope the AC sorts it out & I go back to 28 days (or even better AF doesn't turn up for 9 months!!) :lol: 

Good luck everyone :hug: x


----------



## Sinead

Sorry its been a while girlies

It cd 10 for me and the day I usually get my 1st High - oh no I got a low again today - not a good day for me

Nicky - Hope everything is ok, its pants when you have a wierd cycle

Tansey - my cycle bud - hope you get some peaks this month

sjb - goood luck with the relflexology - have heard it works for some people - probably all the relaxing

Autumn - Shame you mis-timed your bd-ing - hope you get a surprise BFP and you won't need your lap and dye


----------



## sjbno1

Hay Girlies,

Well still got a high on the monitor and on CD23 - oops that'll teach me not to POAS :blush:

Hi Baileysmom - good luck with the CBFM - really hope it works for you - I know quite a few ppl from another forum have got BFP's quite quickly - some on Cycle 2 and after 22 months of trying :thumbup:

Nicky - Yeah Jenny Renny is a phsyic who predicts when your'll get your BFP, EDD and sex of baby :loopy: you pay $6 which is about £3 

Tansey - hopefully you'll get a peak in the next couple of days :thumbup: 

Autumn Sky - Good Luck for your lap and dye :hugs:

Sinead - good luck for this month - reflexology is lovely lol and very relaxing I sit there yawning all the way through lol


----------



## NickyT75

Yay Baileysmom has got her BFP!! :happydance: x


----------



## sjbno1

Awww really thats such fab news :happydance::happydance:

Congratulations hun - wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months :hug::baby:


----------



## sam76

hi all, how do i sign up for these trials just been on there website but nothing, any links or any ideas would be grateful xxxxxx thanks xxxxxxxx


----------



## baileysmom85

Good luck to all of you getting you BFP! Thanks for the congrats! I think the monitor really helped me focus on my peak days and a lot of praying helped!:)


----------



## tansey

We always like a success story here -congrats again!

I have some good news of my own (no not a BFP - YET!) but a PEAK on my monitor! Unfortunately it comes at not a good time. Couldn't BD last night or this morning as I have a smear (i couldn't put it off as i have to have 1 a year after borderline resluts and they insist 14 days from last AF for the clearest results, which I guess is important as this has been going on for a few years now.)
Could do it when i'm back from the docs but she will have used a load of lube? Oh well if I am up to it may still try.


----------



## NickyT75

My monitor asked me to POAS this morning but I haven't received my new sticks yet! Grr!

When they sent my supplies this month they only send the diary & labels (no pots/sticks/preg test??)

I used an old stick that I had left over coz I didn't know what else to do, so I spose Id better email them to find out where my new sticks are eh? x


----------



## NickyT75

Thats great news Tansey :)

Id say still go for it after you've been the docs!! x


----------



## tansey

NickyT75 said:


> My monitor asked me to POAS this morning but I haven't received my new sticks yet! Grr!
> 
> When they sent my supplies this month they only send the diary & labels (no pots/sticks/preg test??)
> 
> I used an old stick that I had left over coz I didn't know what else to do, so I spose Id better email them to find out where my new sticks are eh? x

Oh no! Good thinking using an old one! I asked for just 1 box of pee pots this cycle as i have loads but they misunderstood and i got an extra box :dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

:dohh: they have been a bit of a shambles to be honest haven't they? x


----------



## sjbno1

Yay Tansey get :sex: tonight hun!!! so excited for you hun :happydance:

Nicky - do you have no test sticks left from your last cycles?

Talking about mess - I told them I was go away and they still wanted samples (er think not was a 5 hour time difference backwards) so anyway they were going to send a customs letter which I never got - oh well there loss - not sure what they'll say when they see my diary this month :blush:


----------



## tansey

SJbno1 are you testing tomorrow? If so good luck!


----------



## Sinead

Congrats baileysmom :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

sjb - are you sure you don't want to get caught by customs and have to explain your bottles of pee :rofl:

Nicky - good thinking about the sticks, I have built up a nice collection as only use 10 per cycle. I've not been sending them back :blush:

Tansey - go grab your dh girl, its our turn for a :bfp: in 16 days

I'm have a positive thinking day, even though today's been the 1st bd this cycle - too tired and I didn't even get any highs. DH has been taking zinc so I'm hoping his swimmers have improved.

sam - not sure that they're recruiting at the mo, but I would just keeping checking their website regularly


----------



## Sinead

oh yeah and I forgot to say I got 5 free days to VIP FF :happydance:


----------



## tansey

Sinead - i posted in your journal as well as was excited that we got peak on same day! Have already managed a BD today -it only takes once! xx


----------



## sjbno1

Tansey - glad your doing your BD'ing :happydance: really hope it leads to a :bfp: this month :happydance: I'm not going to test early this month as my cycle can range from 27 days to 29 days so just gonna wait as I just upset myself :blush: :hug:

Sinead - I think Positive thinking will really help hun as I have heard that its all in the mind :shrug: although I personally think lots of :sex: would be better :rofl:


----------



## tansey

sjnbo1 how are you feeling? Good luck!


----------



## sjbno1

Evening tansey, feeling not to bad today so not sure what yesterday was about, although still eating for england lol - well AF still hasnt arrived but I do have that "urgh" feeling I get when shes here - so sure tomorrow she will come :shrug:

Edited as posted to quickly - hows the BD going? have you still got peaks?


----------



## NickyT75

sjb = hope :witch: stays away & you get your BFP x


----------



## sjbno1

Thanks Nicky - I really hope so but I bet she shows her ugly face tomorrow lol


----------



## tansey

Only had the one BD as DF is away! 
Good luck!


----------



## NickyT75

It only takes 1 time Tansey - good luck hun x


----------



## sjbno1

As Nicky said - only takes 1 time hun xxx

Best Of luck - guess your in the 2ww - gonna be keeping a eye on you hunni xxx


----------



## NickyT75

SJB - any news from you today? x


----------



## sjbno1

HEHE Nicky - nothing still - 29 days is usually the longest I have and she should normally come mid-morning - might POAS tomorrow if she doesnt arrive tonight but really worried about seeing a :bfn: and then AF arriving - just another :dohh: in the face :hugs:

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh why is it never simple!!


----------



## tansey

OMG - you and test early and let us know, you are soooo preggo! xx


----------



## NickyT75

:test::test::test: xx


----------



## Sinead

Good luck sjb, hope its a BFP
Nicky - how ya doing hun?
Tansy - the others are right, it only takes once, good luck


----------



## NickyT75

Im fine thanks Sinead

Need to start BDing again now but im having a few problems with DH 
(details in my journal if anyone wants to know more)

Are you in the 2ww yet? x


----------



## sjbno1

Tansey - defo only once to get a :bfp: my friend got one after trying for 7 months she only BD once that month and now is pregnant :happydance:

Sinead - good luck hun - hope you get a :bfp:

I will let you know tomorrow evening girls about weather its a :bfn: or a :bfp: or weather :witch: arrives?


----------



## NickyT75

I have everything crossed for you sjb xx


----------



## sjbno1

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I got my :bfp: today - OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I'm in soooooooooooooo much shock right now :dohh: :dohh: but on :cloud9: 

Still gonna visit the Drs just for confirmation but will let you know how that gets on!!!:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

omg!!!!!!! im sooooo happy for you!! yayyyy! :D

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Lets hope you have sprinkled some of your lucky baby dust on the CBFM club! :D x


----------



## sjbno1

Awww Nicky - you girls can have all my ramaining :dust::friends::friends:

Its taken so long to get here - this was our 11th month and it still doesnt feel real - I have to keep looking at the test :dohh: its crazy :hug:

Drs went really well aswell which was nice - made me feel really comfortable which was good and told me my due date was the 7th Aug:hug: really hope you girls will be joining me on my next journey - i'll be keeping a eye on you all :friends:


----------



## tansey

That's so great hun! Huge congrats! YAY!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sjbno1

Thanks Tansey - forgot to say how we got our :bfp:

Last month CBFM picked up a peak on CD13 and CD14 So this month as we was on holiday we BD on the following days

CD11 (If here it will be a been a NY baby) 
CD13 (if here it will be a Birthday baby)
CD15
CD19

Also sounds really stupid but I didnt think about it once, didnt take pregnacare - didnt use the monitor and didnt use pre-seed :hug:

Not sure it this will help but hope it does.

Good Luck girlies x:hug:


----------



## tansey

Sounds like the relaxed approach worked for you! xx


----------



## Sinead

Yay Congrats, lets hope the rest of us will be joining you

Nicky - :hugs: hun, hope you work things out (will read your journal in a mo)

Tansey - how ya feeling, I hate these few days after ov, as there's no symptoms, nowt, de nada, etc

4dpo for me and obviously nothing going on, roll on the next 10 days


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck Sinead & Tansey :hugs:

im due to Ov early next week then i'll be joining you in the crazy 2ww :lol: x


----------



## NickyT75

Still havent had sex yet this month :dohh:

Im never gonna get preggo at this rate am I??!!! Grrr!

DH has now got a cold so dunno if im even gonna get a chance this month :( x


----------



## tansey

Oh no hun! What you going to do? xx


----------



## NickyT75

Im freaking out at the moment :hissy:

we finally decided to have sex earlier but it was unsuccessful (see my journal for more info)

Im getting really f**ked off with the whole situation now TBH :( 

feels like I am wasting my time :( x


----------



## Sinead

Just want to send you some huge :hug:


----------



## sjbno1

Awww Nicky - i'm sorry hun - it only takes once maybe not planning it might make it easier? I know easier said then done or some nice undies - hehe - sending you a big hug xxx


----------



## tansey

Oh hun! :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Im back in the running again :yipee: x


----------



## NickyT75

Somebody seems to have stolen my Ov tho??

im on CD19 & Ov is nowhere to be seen. CBFM has been on high for ages but my temp is still low so my egg defo hasn't sneaked out without warning me

at least I'll be able to get some more BDing in tho eh? x


----------



## tansey

Great that you are back in the game - you can still get preggo on a high, it has happened but hope you get your peak soon for piece of mind!

Sinead have you ordered your next lot of stuff yet - i have but hoping i won't need it obviously!

xx


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: got my PEAK today! :yipee:

so it looks like Ov is a whole week late :dohh: but the good thing is DH seems to have overcome his little problem :wohoo: 
so the timing couldn't be better :yipee: x


----------



## tansey

That's great Nicky - good luck hun! xx


----------



## sjbno1

WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Nicky :hug: makesure you go and do lots of :sex: :friends:

Tansey how is the monitor for you this month - sorry if you've said hun :hug:


----------



## tansey

sjbno1 said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Nicky :hug: makesure you go and do lots of :sex: :friends:
> 
> Tansey how is the monitor for you this month - sorry if you've said hun :hug:

I got my PEAK but had no signs that my body is working this month - no tender boobs, nothing! thank's for asking, hoping you are well!


----------



## Sinead

Tansey - I've only just ordered next months supply, I thought that letter we had to return to them meant they would automatically send it out!!!!! I not optimistic that I won't need it, hey ho.
If we don't get a BFP on the trial what happens to the monitor? Do we get to keep it?
Nicky - glad its happening for you hun, good luck
sjb - how's tricks with you?


----------



## tansey

I think we have to send monitors back? I too have only sent the letter back - i better email them now!


----------



## NickyT75

I thought we only had to send the letter back? :dohh:

I was also wondering about wether they'd let us keep the monitors? I doubt they'd re-use them would they?

mine was brand new so I cant imagine them sending 2nd hand monitors out to new people, what do you guys think? 

Maybe we could even buy them at a reduced rate? im planning to just keep hold of mine unless they say anything :blush: 

If they ask for it back I'll mention paying for it 

P.S - I managed to get some more :sex: last night & I got my 2nd PEAK today so things are going pretty well for a change! :yipee: 

Not long left for you two now eh? good luck for the rest of the 2ww :friends: xx


----------



## Sinead

Nice one Nicky - glad things are going well
I was planning on the same as you with the monitor and only returning it when they ask :blush:

Had a temp drop this morning so wasn't too impressed, but have had a bit of blood in my nics, with loads of creamy cm (tmi I know, but crossing my fingers)


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooooh fingers crossed for you Sinead x


----------



## tansey

yes, not sending it back unless they ask several times! lol!
FX for you girls!

(p.s. i think i asked for paperwork for cycle 4 but i will be on cycle 5 - i think??)


----------



## sjbno1

Aww i'm fine girls thanks for asking :hug: I have had a rotten cold so been trying to get rid of that - its horrible :hugs:

I have told CB that I got my :bfp: and they have asked for the monitor back - think i'm gonna play dumb and just take a reading and then send the card back and try to keep hold of the monitor until they ask for it again :happydance: I really want to keep it if I can :happydance: 

Although saying that I think if you dont get a :bfp: on the trial you get 6 months supply of ovu sticks :happydance: plus your vouchers :happydance: so not sure if they keep hold of them until they recieve everything back :shrug:

Sending you lots of luck as I'm guessing you in the 2ww :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## tansey

Glad you are well!
AF will be here properly tomorrow. I'm wondering which day i actually OV because my cycle is nearly always 29 days now but 2nd peak was cd15 and in the past has been mainly cd16? Suppose i better just get lots of BD in to make sure.


----------



## tansey

cycle 5 - wish it was 6 fed up of it now!


----------



## NickyT75

What CD are you on Tansey hun? x

*never mind... I looked in your journal hun :dohh: x


----------



## Sinead

How's everyone doing?
I wish it was cycle 6 too Tansey, I am fed up of weeing in pots!!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

This whole trial has been pretty depressing for us three hasn't it? :( x


----------



## rachiem

hello ladies.
just thought i would pop in and say hi. I decided to not continue with the trial after my loss and just took last month as it came. we were also being referred to a fertility clinic by my gp. 
as it turns out i did not need to have bothered cause i got another bfp this month. I am coming up to 6 weeks pregnant!!

So ladies, please dont give up hope. we had been trying for ages so there is hope for everyone
xxx


----------



## AutumnSky

Congratulations rachiem :hugs:

I agree with you ladies - I'm sick of the trial now too. I'm only carrying on with it so I can get the free stuff at the end!!
xx


----------



## NickyT75

rachiem said:


> hello ladies.
> just thought i would pop in and say hi. I decided to not continue with the trial after my loss and just took last month as it came. we were also being referred to a fertility clinic by my gp.
> as it turns out i did not need to have bothered cause i got another bfp this month. I am coming up to 6 weeks pregnant!!
> 
> So ladies, please dont give up hope. we had been trying for ages so there is hope for everyone
> xxx

Wow! Rachie that is fantastic news! :yipee: im sooooooo happy for you :yipee: x


----------



## NickyT75

AutumnSky said:


> Congratulations rachiem :hugs:
> 
> I agree with you ladies - I'm sick of the trial now too. I'm only carrying on with it so I can get the free stuff at the end!!
> xx

It's such a shame isn't it? at the start of this trial we were all so excited & full of PMA... now we are deflated & just want it over & done with :(

Im so happy for everyone that managed to get their BFP's but I feel sad for the few of us that are being left behind :(

You can see in our posts that we are losing hope each month so I think we need to try to think positive for the little time we have left

Cmon girls don't give up... there's still time for us to get our :bfp:'s

:hug: xx


----------



## AutumnSky

Quick question ladies - Has anyone received their next cycle supplies after sending back that form? Cos I haven't, and I'm not sure whether or not to email them as well??

Also, you know how we can't send our urine samples back to them over the XMAS period? Well, what about our download cards? Cos AF is due for me a few days before XMAS, and they will be closed. Do I just send it off, and wait for it to come back to me some time in January??

Confused.


----------



## tansey

rachiem said:


> hello ladies.
> just thought i would pop in and say hi. I decided to not continue with the trial after my loss and just took last month as it came. we were also being referred to a fertility clinic by my gp.
> as it turns out i did not need to have bothered cause i got another bfp this month. I am coming up to 6 weeks pregnant!!
> 
> So ladies, please dont give up hope. we had been trying for ages so there is hope for everyone
> xxx

THat's fantastic hun - huge congrats! Sending lots of sticky dust your way! xx :hugs:


----------



## tansey

NickyT75 said:


> AutumnSky said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations rachiem :hugs:
> 
> I agree with you ladies - I'm sick of the trial now too. I'm only carrying on with it so I can get the free stuff at the end!!
> xx
> 
> It's such a shame isn't it? at the start of this trial we were all so excited & full of PMA... now we are deflated & just want it over & done with :(
> 
> Im so happy for everyone that managed to get their BFP's but I feel sad for the few of us that are being left behind :(
> 
> You can see in our posts that we are losing hope each month so I think we need to try to think positive for the little time we have left
> 
> Cmon girls don't give up... there's still time for us to get our :bfp:'s
> 
> :hug: xxClick to expand...

Yes each time i say just keep up the PMA - it can't be much longer now? Surely?
This morning before df went to wrok i said are we stopping at your mum's on the way to the airport and he said yes as my niece and nephews should be there then- he loves them so much, it's heart breaking wanting to make him a dad because he will be so good (apart from wanting to put lemon on their lips to see their funny face!!)

So we are staying hopeful until after honeymoon and if no honeymoon baby we will be signing up with a new doc here in hampshire even if we haven't moved and if they can't help we will be paying for the works!


----------



## tansey

AutumnSky said:


> Quick question ladies - Has anyone received their next cycle supplies after sending back that form? Cos I haven't, and I'm not sure whether or not to email them as well??
> 
> Also, you know how we can't send our urine samples back to them over the XMAS period? Well, what about our download cards? Cos AF is due for me a few days before XMAS, and they will be closed. Do I just send it off, and wait for it to come back to me some time in January??
> 
> Confused.

i would send card back as they will have a post box that it can sit in until they are back unlike the pee! lol!
i emailed them as well but whn i left home on sunday i hdn't got anything and i've been away all week and i'm on cd3 of new cycle! i'll have to see tonight f it's at the side of the house r at the post office tomorrow- if here at all?

chin up girls - autumn and nicky you are both in the 2ww - best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Autumnsky - I have also been wondering this...

I sent the slip back but nothing has arrived yet so think im gonna email them to be on the safe side

Id say just send the card back as normal (it can just go in their mail box so shouldn't be a problem but there won't be anyone there to receive parcels so we cant send our wee) x


----------



## NickyT75

Tansey - great minds think alike eh? :rofl: x


----------



## AutumnSky

tansey said:


> AutumnSky said:
> 
> 
> Quick question ladies - Has anyone received their next cycle supplies after sending back that form? Cos I haven't, and I'm not sure whether or not to email them as well??
> 
> Also, you know how we can't send our urine samples back to them over the XMAS period? Well, what about our download cards? Cos AF is due for me a few days before XMAS, and they will be closed. Do I just send it off, and wait for it to come back to me some time in January??
> 
> Confused.
> 
> i would send card back as they will have a post box that it can sit in until they are back unlike the pee! lol!
> i emailed them as well but whn i left home on sunday i hdn't got anything and i've been away all week and i'm on cd3 of new cycle! i'll have to see tonight f it's at the side of the house r at the post office tomorrow- if here at all?
> 
> chin up girls - autumn and nicky you are both in the 2ww - best of luck! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun :) I'm hoping that this 2WW goes quickly. I really want a BFP for XMAS. Fingers crossed eh!

Maybe I'll email the trial people on the weekend about cycle 5 supplies then. They won't be sending anything else out after nxt Friday, so they better get a bloody move on!


----------



## AutumnSky

NickyT75 said:


> Tansey - great minds think alike eh? :rofl: x

LOL, psychic sisters or what??!!! :rofl:


----------



## tansey

well collected all my stiff from sorting office this morning - i have cycle 5 and 6 stuff so it is nearly over! BUT i wrote and emailed and said NO PEE POTS - i've got bloody loads but still got two more containers!!!
Oh well!
I actually forgot to pee in a pot (piap) this morning!!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

How is everyone?

Autumnsky - have you got any symptoms yet? x


----------



## AutumnSky

NickyT75 said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> Autumnsky - have you got any symptoms yet? x

LOL, only the ones I make up in my head every month! Fatigue, gassy, 'twinges' down there, sore breasts etc etc. 

I think I just need to accept the fact that these are signs of the :witch:, not a :bfp:!!

How about you??

:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Bloody :witch: got me today

so its onto cycle#5 on the trial (cycle#9 TTC)

Can't wait till this bloody year is over with TBH :(

Roll on 2009 & hopefully a change to my luck x


----------



## AutumnSky

Sorry she got you hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Sinead

:hug: to Nicky - sorry the old cow gave you a visit

I can't even be be bothered with this cycle, but we have to do it

Hope everyone is well


----------



## tansey

Nicky sorry AF showed!!

I keep forgetting what day i'm on and have only bd once so far - i'd better get busy!

Autumn - how are you, not long now! xx


----------



## AutumnSky

Meh, I'm ok thanks. Temp dropped right down this morning, so I know AF is on her way now. No BFP for XMAS, AND I'll be on my period. Wonderful.

I dunno - I kind of had high hopes this month cos of the lap & dye and the amount of BD-ing we got in. 

I just don't think its going to happen for us anytime soon. I'm really hoping that my consultant will prescribe me Clomid in January. Hopefully it'll improve the quality/strength of my ovulation or whatever. And if THAT doesn't work...IVF here we come I suppose.

:hugs:


----------



## tansey

Sorry hun! You can just do what most of us will be doing -:drunk: drown our sorrows and be merry!
2009 MUST be our year - one way or another! In fact I refuse to see 2010 in without a bun in the oven or babe in my arms!!
:hug:


----------



## Sinead

:hug: Autumn, I'm with you hun, I will get clomid if there has been an improvement in dh's sperm (2nd test - 16th Jan), don't have my hopes up for it.

Tansey - reckon your peak is round the corner after 5 highs, looks like we are cycle buddies again.

As usual I get no highs and then a peak - what's that all about!!!!!!


----------



## tansey

Yay for getting your peak hun! Hopefully i'm right behind you! xx


----------



## saraendepity

hey girlies just thought i'd check in on how u r all doing??? hope you are all well 

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## tansey

Hi all got my PEAK today - yay! xx


----------



## AutumnSky

tansey said:


> Hi all got my PEAK today - yay! xx

Woo!! Yay!!

:witch: came for me today..... ugh.

xxx


----------



## Rumpskin

So sorry the witch got you Autumn - that sucks. Witchy is on her way to me too no surprise!

Congrats for the PEAK Tansey :happydance:


----------



## tansey

Happy Christmas Buddies! Here's to our 2009 BFPs (and no more peeing in pots!)


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
How you all doing. I'm on cycle 3 on the trial cycle 22 ttc. This is my first month without clomid though and i'm not sure what to expect with the monitor. I'm CD10 today and still saying low. I'm used to it saying high as soon as it asks me to POAS. 
What's going on?
Anna x


----------



## tansey

Maybe it's got to adjust to your cycle without the clomid - don't worry, as i've said before, ladies on here have got pregnant without a PEAK and so there is still time! xx


----------



## aflight84

thanks hun i sure hope so


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck Anna x


----------



## Sinead

Just want to wish you all a belated Merry Christmas and an early Happy New Year xxxx


----------



## tansey

Hi all, how are we? I'm knackered!
When can we send our pee again? I have two containers almost full now! lol! :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, well it's cd13 today day 3 of high readings on cbfm so fingers crossed my peak will come soon! YAY
I can't wait to call them to say i'm not peeing on no more sticks haha


----------



## Sinead

tansey said:


> Hi all, how are we? I'm knackered!
> When can we send our pee again? I have two containers almost full now! lol! :hugs:

Me too, and this cycle I have only put the cycle day on the pots - am gonna write up the stickers at some point and stick them on. Lost my card thingy to read the monitor too :dohh: I'll find it before the end of this cycle


----------



## zacandgwen

Quick question... The monitor gave me my first peak on Dec. 23 and the second on Dec 24 then it didnt ask me to pee anymore. My question is when did I ovulate? The 24th or the 25th? THANKS!!!! :blush:


----------



## tansey

zacandgwen said:


> Quick question... The monitor gave me my first peak on Dec. 23 and the second on Dec 24 then it didnt ask me to pee anymore. My question is when did I ovulate? The 24th or the 25th? THANKS!!!! :blush:

You normally count the 2nd peak as OV day and then the day after as 1dpo.

Sinead - lol @ your very relaxed approach this month! Any symptoms @ 8dpo? xx


----------



## aflight84

still waiting for my peak but i got a package through the other day and they sent me someone else's memory card thingy you have to put in the machine so i'm going to send it back and hope i get mine soon as it wont be long and i'll be getting my BFP! hehe


----------



## tansey

Oh are they back in the office? I can send my pee?


----------



## tansey

Forgot to pee in pot this morning - that's twice this month! I've got a lot on my mind.


----------



## aflight84

oh dear. well fingers crossed it wont be long and we wont need to anymore. 
I haven't O'd yet and cd15 today ARGH


----------



## tansey

Happy new year girls! Hope 2009 is our BFP year!!! xx


----------



## aflight84

Happy New Year Girls, woke up this morning to my first peak unaided YAY!!!


----------



## tansey

That's great - catch the new year eggy!


----------



## Sinead

Yay - lets hope for new year conception hun - go catch that eggy

Any symptoms Tansey? - none for me, I'm tired but reckon thats from staying up to see in the new year last night


----------



## tansey

Sinead you are 10dpo -11dpo tomorrow, closer to that bfp than me - hope this is it for you! :hugs:
Absolutely no symptoms for me! :(


----------



## NickyT75

Happy new year everyone :)

bring on the BFP's :yipee: xx


----------



## Sinead

Belated Happy New Year girls (and happy 2nd b'day to my niece)

Got a question - you the pg tests we have to test on every month, well last month I got a faint thin line (which did turn out to be an evap, as the other girls warned me about), is it different if you get a faint thick line 

Cheers in advance, I'm sat here shaking right now, and going to hold my pee and get a better test. I have a digi uptairs, but don't want to use it yet!!!!


----------



## tansey

of course it's bloody different if you get a thick line - you are pregnant!!!! OMG Go and get another/different test now and do it i order you!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s. I have never had any sort of line!


----------



## Sinead

Thanks hun - I needed that
Gonna get dressed and go to asda in a min, will update you all this afternoon (will probably end up buying a collection of tests :rofl:)


----------



## tansey

omg I am sooooooo excited i didn't want to nag so i thought i would leave you alone a day or two and then come see! I will try get back on this afternoon! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tansey

p.s. I too have a might fine collection waiting!


----------



## AutumnSky

Oooh, good luck Sinead!! Let us know ASAP!!
xx


----------



## tansey

AutumnSky said:


> Oooh, good luck Sinead!! Let us know ASAP!!
> xx

check out the pregnancy test gallery!


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! Sinead where are you????????!! im sooooooooo excited :) xx


----------



## Sinead

Hi guys - you better be joining me in 1st tri. 
I have a digi upstairs which I plan to do on Monday as I'm nervous it will say Not Pregnant. Haven't annouced it in LTTC yet, will probably wait till the digi confirms it

Thanks guys xxxx


----------



## tansey

Yay can't wait to see that digi! typical that you get BFP on the month when you're not temping lol! You might be the first in the LTTTC section!


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: congratulations Sinead :yipee: xx


----------



## rachiem

Yay congrats Sinead!


----------



## tansey

Yay - come on the rest of us!


----------



## Sinead

You better had do, I'm keeping some seats warm xxx


----------



## tansey

i see you did your digi - yay! xx


----------



## NickyT75

LOVE your new avatar Sinead :happydance: xx


----------



## tansey

Well girls I've start the usual spotting and so i will doing my last cycle of pee in a few days - something to be happy about!


----------



## NickyT75

Aw! sorry Tansey hun :hug: hope next month is luckier for you xx


----------



## Sinead

:hug: hun
Hope next month is luckier for you xxxx


----------



## aflight84

YAY Sinead congrats! That's awsom news! I hope i'll be joining you next week hehe x


----------



## Sinead

Hope so honey xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck Anna x


----------



## aflight84

cd 21 results in - only 22 - but i was only 4dpo - should i retest?


----------



## tansey

Yes - it does make a difference! Honey's results said she never ov'd the cycle that she got pregnant!


----------



## aflight84

i'm being retested on friday YAY


----------



## tansey

hope the results are better! Good luck!


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck for friday hun x


----------



## tansey

YAY i posted to overly full tubs of pee today and i'm starting cycle 6 (the last) of the trial tomorrow - bloody AF arrived late this afternoon so have to count CD1 in the morning and reset monitor!


----------



## NickyT75

I bet you are glad this is the last month tho eh hun? :hug: hope the final cycle is as lucky for you as it was for Sinead :)

I've also got 2 full boxes of pee to send back but I can't get the lids on properly :dohh:

im gonna get DH to put them on for me when he gets home so I can send them away tomorrow

I spose I should request my final cycle too coz im on CD20 I think? (haven't really been paying attention this month coz im bored with it) :dohh: xx


----------



## tansey

nicky i sent mine back with the lids not closed properly! hope you don't need the paperwork for the next cycle hun! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Tansey :friends:

but im pretty sure I will need it... got those niggly cramps so :witch: is prob on route to me as we speak :grr:

maybe we'll both get lucky on our final cycle? xx


----------



## Sinead

Can't believe this is your 6th cycle Tansey, hope you get your BFP at the end of it although it will mean you would have to keep sending your pee (it would be worth it)
Nicky - hope you don't need the paperwork hun (I sent this month's back and I wasn't meant to :dohh:)
Aflight - how did your retest go?

I still haven't sent my monitor back :blush:
Seeing the doctor on Monday, and see what happens from there xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Sinead :wave:

im so happy for you :)

im hoping they don't ask fo my monitor back :blush: have they asked or yours?

maybe we'll all just 'forget' to return them? wonder if we'd get in trouble? xx


----------



## Sinead

Well, I kinda suppose they may have mentioned it in passing..........


----------



## tansey

good luck at the docs Sinead - it is just for confirmation?

Nicky - your chart is looking good!


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, retest came back at only 4 so according to blood work i didn't O but i got my 2 peaks so not sure wat to think to top it all the witch came early so now i'm going to have my HSG and hope i get the all clear with my tubes and see what happens this month.


----------



## Sinead

:hug: to you aflight

How's everyone else doing?

Tansey - yeah it was confirmation at the doc's and all she asked was which test did I use, so I asked her which one of the 6 I did, did she want to know about!!!!!! That was it, 1st midwife appointment in 4 weeks time (13th Feb)


----------



## tansey

aflight84 said:


> hey girls, retest came back at only 4 so according to blood work i didn't O but i got my 2 peaks so not sure wat to think to top it all the witch came early so now i'm going to have my HSG and hope i get the all clear with my tubes and see what happens this month.

Sorry :witch: turned up but hopefully you'll get some answers or a :bfp: soon! :hug:


----------



## tansey

Sinead said:


> Tansey - yeah it was confirmation at the doc's and all she asked was which test did I use, so I asked her which one of the 6 I did, did she want to know about!!!!!! That was it, 1st midwife appointment in 4 weeks time (13th Feb)

Are you starting a preggo journal? :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

I am having a complete mare with the women at unipath. I've called so many times to tell her i was coming to the end of my cycle plus the fact they'd sent me someone elses memory card. 
Now CD6 and i still have't got this months' supplies. 
Tried calling again at lunch and no joy


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls

I started my final cycle this morning

sorry they are messing you around Anna :hugs: - they haven't sent my download card back to me yet either :dohh: x


----------



## tansey

You would think they would be a bit more on the ball if it is a study that a big business is paying them to do!

CD 9 for me so less than a week to OV and DF is home so we are getting busy from tonight. If I get a BFP on my last cycle I will not moan about having to pee in a pot for a bit longer! Good luck girlies!


----------



## aflight84

i'm going to call again at lunch as it's getting silly now still nothing waiting at home for me! Not a happy bunny! 
I'm going in for my HSG tomorrow so hoping it'll help me like many others to get their bFP straight away!


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck with the HSG Anna I've heard a lot of good things about them x


----------



## aflight84

hey nicky thanks
i'm all set now. 
called the company we're doing this trial for again yesterday and turns out my pack still hadn't been sent ARGH i'm CD10 today and got my first high reading of the month too so fingers crossed i get my peak soon and catch the egg so i don't have to keep calling her! haha


----------



## Sinead

aflight - how did the hsg go? hope you feel ok
Nicky and Tansey - final cycle peeing in pots, c'mon :bfp:

Tansey - yeah I started a preg journal, haven't been on for a few days but plan to update it in a min

btw girls - I haven't sent my monitor back and they haven't asked for it again :blush:


----------



## rachiem

I got my download card in the post today asking me to put the date on for cyle 3 and download cycle 4!!! I only did 2 cycles then let them know about my miscarrige and said i was not gonna participate anymore (then got pregnant again!) I sometimes wonder if they know what they are doing over there!!


----------



## aflight84

i think they're awful. I was contemplating actually writing to clear blue to tell them how crap it's been. 
think i'll wait until i've got my bfp first though hehe! 

HSG was ok, weired, uncomfortable, but all clear so well worth it!


----------



## NickyT75

I hope the HSG works its magic for you chick :hugs:

I agree the trial has been a total shambles from the word go!! they don't seem to have a bloody clue what they are doing :rofl: xx


----------



## tansey

well ladies hopefully i'll get my peak tomorrow! :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck Tans :friends: xx


----------



## tansey

no bloody peak - it better come tomorrow! i want AF well gone by my wedding day!


----------



## aflight84

tans, you must be so excited 23 days to go! hehe


----------



## tansey

ok got a peak today and it is my hen night tomorrow - i am soooo excited!


----------



## NickyT75

Oooooooooh good luck Tans!!

Hope you have a fantastic time tomorrow too! xx


----------



## aflight84

YAY Tans! Hope you have a great night tonight!!!!!! x


----------



## tansey

Hi girls I had a great night :happydance: (check out my journal for the full story)

So I am 1dpo on my last cycle of the trial :happydance:

How are you all? :hug:


----------



## aflight84

do you think it could be your month?! I sure hope so how good would that be! hehe

cd16 for me and still no PEAK ARGH


----------



## tansey

have you had your peak yet?

How is everyone? :hugs:


----------



## tansey

i'm sending my penultimate lot of pee today - one box to go, unless i get a bfp!


----------



## Sinead

Hope you all get your BFPs xxxx


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, 
i can't belive it CD20 today and still no PEAK. still says high too i don't understand!


----------



## NickyT75

Hello girls :wave:

Im on CD16 and have been getting HIGH's for the past 7 days so it looks like my CBFM will be asking for 20 sticks this month :dohh:

I could've done without this last cycle being a long one TBH - stupid bloody thing :grr: being awkward one last time before the trial is over! 

How are you Tans? any symptoms to report?

Hope you've got your PEAK by now Anna x


----------



## tansey

no symptoms - less than a week of pee pots left unless i get that elusive bfp!


----------



## NickyT75

Fingers crossed for you Tans :friends:

still no PEAK for me yet! :dohh: xx


----------



## tansey

Nicky still no PEAK for you and Aflight? 

Got ususal feeling of AF down there today and big boobs but not sore. Nothing different :( Bit sad as I am scared that if no BFP this cycle or the next, which will be honeymoon cycle, there must be something wrong as this is cycle 12 since MC and we are doing everything right! I'm hoping that if no BFP this cycle that when i am married i might relax or it will be the time it was meant to happen for some reason - if that all makes sense?


----------



## aflight84

nope no peak for me and cd23 today still says high! Blood test was 23 so still not good enough. ARGH


----------



## tansey

oh no hun! What you going to do?

Well i started spotting yesterday 9dpo - earlier than normal :( so looks like our trial is over girls, i'm a bot sad! (not about not getting to pee in pots!)


----------



## NickyT75

im on CD20 & still havent had my PEAK!! confused.com x


----------



## tansey

where have your two peaks gone??

I have lost all the little clear bags somewhere in the house which is unlike me! I'll have to send the pee back unwrapped!


----------



## aflight84

i never got my peak. blood work said no O but i'm not CD29 and no show on AF front!


----------



## NickyT75

Weird hey?

I still havent had my PEAK... Im on CD24 & have never Ov'd this late :shrug:

Tansey are you late for AF now??? Good luck hun xx


----------



## tansey

CD1 for me so the trial is over for me - good luck for the rest of your cycles girls. Just gotta post my last box of pee thank god!


----------



## aflight84

you never know babes you could get your honeymoon baby how exciting only 5 days to go!


----------



## NickyT75

CD25 & monitor still on HIGH :shrug: - only 2 more sticks left & the trial will be over for me too! 

Looks like no :bfp: for me :( - hardly likely if I didn't Ov is it?? :dohh: xx


----------



## aflight84

i never got my peak. Highs went to CD27 and now i'm 2 days late. Never say never babes fingers crossed


----------



## NickyT75

aflight84 said:


> i never got my peak. Highs went to CD27 and now i'm 2 days late. Never say never babes fingers crossed

How weird!!

That is exactly the same as my cycle (well if the next 2 days remain HIGH & im pretty sure they will)

Very odd isn't it?? how long have you been using the CBFM? do you normally get PEAKs? x


----------



## aflight84

normally i get peaks but not this month and this morning i got my BFP!


----------



## NickyT75

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! are you serious??? :wohoo: thats amazing news!!!!!!!! :wohoo: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Im on CD26 and monitor is still on HIGH as expected - only 1 more stick to pee on tomorrow then the trial is over for me xx


----------



## aflight84

it's not over yetbabes stick in there i did now look: 

https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/slidesh.../a=160588204_160588204/otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink


----------



## saraendepity

omg i thought i'd come n check back on you guys see how you are all doin and look at what i come to!!! congrats aflight another few loads of wee for you to send off !!!! congrats hun:hugs:

hows everyone else doing?? hows the trial going?? thought i'd gotten away with not sending the montior back but got a phone all the other day :blush: i was like err yeah sorry forgot about that will get it off to you DAMN!!!

hope you are all well:dust:

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya

I think there is only me left on the trial now? but i'll be using my last pee stick tomorrow x


----------



## aflight84

i'm just waiting to confirm it with the dr tomorrow then i'm calling them to let them know


----------



## saraendepity

NickyT75 said:


> Hiya
> 
> I think there is only me left on the trial now? but i'll be using my last pee stick tomorrow x

bless ya hun .....bet it feels good to send that last load of pots away???
hope you get lucky like aflight and get your bfp in the last few days!!!

it feels weird the first week or so not peeing in a jug .... i always thought i'd forgotten something, one day ( about a week n a halkf after i'd sent last pots away) i tried to do another sample!!! lol 

:hugs: and :dust: as always 

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## tansey

Congrats again Aflight!

i feel free not having to pee in a jug every morning!

there's still a chance for you Nicky :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Nah! there's no chance for me Tansey hun :(

monitor went back to LOW this morning (after 18 days of constant HIGHs) and my temp dropped slightly too so I defo didn't Ov :(

Just want to hurry up & get the bleeding part over with now so I can get on with my next cycle & hopefully go back to Oving normally??

Hope it doesn't take too long?? im expecting a long cycle - until the lining gets too thick to sustain itself - but dunno how long this is likely to take?? :shrug:

Its rubbish being in limbo & thats where I am at the moment :( xx


----------



## aflight84

Nicky that's exactly how my cycle went, should be below now on my signature if you wanna take a peak!


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks aflight, but your chart shows a clear Ov pattern - mine doesn't :(

my temps haven't risen at all & im on CD28 now, I got a + OPK last night so was hoping my temps would go up today to confirm late Ov but they havent so I dunno what is going on?? :shrug: xx


----------



## tansey

oh no Nicky - you're going to have to get jiggy again! :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

its OK Tansey we manged to get some :sex: last night :happydance: xx


----------



## aflight84

I need to send my paperwork off to Lynn, but i don't have an envelope does anyone have the address?


----------



## NickyT75

they didnt send me any envelopes this time either actually :dohh: x


----------



## aflight84

ARGH i'll find one. stupid company have nothign on their website or anything


----------



## tansey

actually i sent everything off in the big padded envelope covered in a million plastic bags because i didn't have enough stuff!

Go go Nicky! See it as another chance! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hmmm! weird... did another OPK last night & it came up really strong staight away!

Darker than the control line :confused: so anyway........ got some more :sex: :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Here are my last 2 OPK's to compare... (CD27 & CD28 )

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/022-1.jpg

Im now on CD29 but have run out of OPK's :dohh: so will have to see if I can get some more in town today?? xx


----------



## tansey

well i had an email asking for the monitor back. I am going to send it as i can't be bothered anymore to be honest. If there's no honeymoon baby for us then i will be going to a new docs in a new area or paying for tests.


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: Tansey hun

im still on cycle 6 :hissy: im on CD42 but im not pregnant coz I've had about 10 :bfn:'s :( xx


----------



## aflight84

hey lucy
i haven't seen action on this thread in months. are you now on the trial?


----------



## babytots

hey ladies i was wondering if anybody knew if there were any trials coming up? really really want a cb fertility monitor but at the moment cant really afford one so thought would see if anybody new first before i treat myself to one next month. x


----------



## aflight84

hiya
i haven't seen anything for a while. i have one i'm going to sell if you're interested?


----------



## babytots

pm'd you hun x


----------



## Mummytofour

Yay!!! Got a call this morning from the Clearblue studies people!:happydance:

They are sending out the consent forms today and the new study is due to start next month, so any girls wanting a free CB Monitor, get signing up now!!!!:happydance::thumbup:

They do ask a lot of questions re miscarriages, infertility etc but you kinda get the gist of what they want to hear IYKWIM?!:haha:


----------



## aflight84

best thing i ever did signing up to that trial good luck chick x


----------



## Snugggs

Hi ladies,

I've been accepted too :). My pack is on it's way :wohoo:

Is this thread still active??

x


----------



## Mummytofour

Hi Snugggs....yeah, I'm still here!:thumbup:

Posted my forms off yesterday, so waiting for my monitor now!:happydance:

I am sooo looking forward to using it and obssessing over POAS!:haha:
GL with your too!

PS Whereabouts in Staffs are you? I lived in Penkridge a loooong time ago!:thumbup:


----------



## Snugggs

Hiya Mummy2Four :wave:

I've had my forms come through this morning. I'm going to fill them in later and post in the morning. I soooo hope i get in the OV group and not the Control group. It will kill me to not chart for 2 cycles, especially if they turn out like this as a 50< cycle!!

GL with you're too me dear :thumbup:, I'll post on here regular to see how you get on with yours :D.

You lived in Penkridge? no way! I'm in Cannock, just up the road. How long ago did you live round these parts? :wohoo:

x


----------



## Snugggs

Hi all,

Received my clearblue kit yesterday. I'm in the ovulation test group :wohoo: ... this means i won't have to stop temping!!

x


----------

